# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης

## dti

*Πηγή: e-Ακτιβιστές*

_Ασύρματη πρόσβαση στις δικτυακές υπηρεσίες του Πανεπιστημίου Ηρακλείου, παρέχει το Ασύρματο Φοιτητικό Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου, μέσω μια νέας υπηρεσίες, που εγκαινίασε το τελευταίο εξάμηνο._ 

Το Ασύρματο Φοιτητικό Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου στα πλαίσια της βελτίωσης των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει στα μέλη του και στην κοινωνία του Ηρακλείου έχει προχωρήσει σε συνεργασία με το Κέντρο Δικτύων του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης, παρέχοντας μια πρωτοποριακή υπηρεσία στα μέλη της τοπικής πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας. 
Οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται μέσω dial-up από το πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης στους φοιτητές, καθηγητές, μέλη ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, εργαζόμενους, είναι μέσω αυτής της συνεργασίας διαθέσιμες από το ασύρματο δίκτυο. Ο τελικός χρήστης όντας συνδεμένος στο ασύρματο δίκτυο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον κωδικό και το password της dial-up σύνδεσης που έχει από το πανεπιστήμιο και να κάνει VPN (Virtual Private Network) σύνδεση μέσω της οποίας έχει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης και γενικότερα και στις υπηρεσίες που θα του παρέχονταν μέσω dial-up.. 

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο χρήστης απολαμβάνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες σύνδεσης ανάλογες άλλων ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, χωρίς επιπλέον τηλεπικοινωνιακό κόστος και χωρίς χρονοχρέωση. Σήμερα, μετά από έξι μήνες λειτουργίας της υπηρεσίας αυτής, έχει αποδειχθεί να είναι ένα πολύτιμο εργαλείο για τη συνέχιση της εργασίας και στο σπίτι, πράγμα απαραίτητο συχνά σε φοιτητές, αλλά και σε άλλα μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας. 

Σημαντικό είναι ότι όχι μόνο παρέχονται δυνατότητες συνέχισης της εργασίας και στο σπίτι, αλλά έτσι αυξάνονται οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις εργασίας για τους φοιτητές του πανεπιστημίου. Μετά από έξι μήνες πιλοτικής χρήσης της υπηρεσίας, οι αιτήσεις είναι όλο και περισσότερες, ενώ στόχος είναι να διευρυνθεί η συνεργασία του Ασύρματου Φοιτητικού Δικτύου Ηρακλείου και σε άλλες υπηρεσίες του πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης που απευθύνονται στην κοινωνία του Ηρακλείου. 


Δείτε ακόμη: http://www.e-activistes.gr/e-Activists/ ... ts/91.html

----------


## dti

'Εγκυρες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν οτι πολύ σύντομα θα σταλεί επιστολή από την ΚτΠ, προς τα Πανεπιστήμια και Σχολές, για να ακολουθήσουν την πιο πάνω πρακτική του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης.

----------


## paravoid

Ωχ...  ::

----------


## papashark

Αυτό που δεν λένε πουθενά είναι το πόσο μπάχαλο έχει γίνει η συχνότητα, και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να έχεις νόμιμα λινκ που να δουλεύουν.

Ειδικά για την Αθήνα, θα πέσει πολύ κλάμα άμα προσπαθήσουν, αν και πιο εύκολα βλέπω να κάνει καμιά συμφωνία το ΔΣ και να περάσουν από εμάς, παρά να το κάνουν μόνοι τους.....

(α, και δεν συμφωνώ να το περάσουν τα πανεπιστήμεια και οι φοιτητές από πάνω μας έτσι απλά)

----------


## dti

> Ωχ...


Θες να μας εξηγήσεις γιατί αναστενάζεις;

----------


## dti

> (α, και δεν συμφωνώ να το περάσουν τα πανεπιστήμεια και οι φοιτητές από πάνω μας έτσι απλά)


Αν αυτοί οι φοιτητές είναι μέλη μας και αναγκάζονται σήμερα να κάνουν πλουσιώτερο τον πΟΤΕ, έχοντας μάλιστα μικρές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης, αυτό σου αρέσει;

Αν σε αντάλλαγμα της όποιας συμφωνίας μπορεί να κάνει το ΔΣ, δοθεί ή δυνατότητα για εγκατάσταση κόμβων σε κάποιες σχολές σε περιοχές που πάσχουμε, αυτό σου αρέσει;

Αν απαιτηθεί αναβάθμιση του εγκατεστημένου εξοπλισμού σε κόμβους μας ώστε να βελτιωθεί η ταχύτητα και αυτός ο εξοπλισμός ΔΕΝ πληρωθεί από μας, αυτό σου αρέσει;

Αν, με κάποιο peering agreement που ενδεχομένως γίνει, καταφέρουμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση στις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες, αυτό σου αρέσει;

Ολα τα πιο πάνω σαφώς δεν είναι εύκολα υλοποιήσιμα στην Αθήνα, αλλά σε κάποιες επαρχιακές πόλεις μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ εύκολα.

Εμείς από την άλλη πλευρά δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτε να το εφαρμόσουμε πιλοτικά, σε συγκεκριμένη σχολή, με συγκεκριμένα μέλη μας, αν και εφόσον ζητηθεί κάτι τέτοιο... Γιατί πάντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να γίνει και με κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο εκτός awmn. π.χ. το teiofathens το πιάνουμε από πάρα πολλές περιοχές της Αθήνας. Τί τους εμποδίζει αύριο να δώσουν πρόσβαση σε όσους το βλέπουν και ανήκουν στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα;

----------


## papashark

> Αν αυτοί οι φοιτητές είναι μέλη μας και αναγκάζονται σήμερα να κάνουν πλουσιώτερο τον πΟΤΕ, έχοντας μάλιστα μικρές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης, αυτό σου αρέσει;


Όχι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν, πρόβλημα τους. Άσε που και σήμερα οι περισσότεροι έχουν βρει τρόπο να μπαίνουν στις σχολές τους τσάμπα.
Δεν είναι σκοπός του awmn πως θα σταματήσει τον ΟΤΕ να γίνετε πλουσιότερος και πως θα κάνει οικονομία στους φοιτητές. 
Τι θα μας δώσουν οι φοιτητές, για να δούμε τι θα τους δώσουμε, τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει το Ηράκλειο, θα είναι η πλήρης καταστροφή του awmn εάν τα έχουμε και εμείς στο μέλλον.




> Αν σε αντάλλαγμα της όποιας συμφωνίας μπορεί να κάνει το ΔΣ, δοθεί ή δυνατότητα για εγκατάσταση κόμβων σε κάποιες σχολές σε περιοχές που πάσχουμε, αυτό σου αρέσει;


Όχι, θεωρώ το κόστος μεγαλύτερο.




> Αν, με κάποιο peering agreement που ενδεχομένως γίνει, καταφέρουμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση στις άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες, αυτό σου αρέσει;


Όχι, θεωρώ το κόστος μεγαλύτερο.




> Ολα τα πιο πάνω σαφώς δεν είναι εύκολα υλοποιήσιμα στην Αθήνα, αλλά σε κάποιες επαρχιακές πόλεις μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ εύκολα.


Αυτό είναι κάτι που αφορά τις επαρχιακές πόλεις και δεν θα αποφασίσω εγώ γι αυτούς.




> Εμείς από την άλλη πλευρά δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτε να το εφαρμόσουμε πιλοτικά, σε συγκεκριμένη σχολή, με συγκεκριμένα μέλη μας, αν και εφόσον ζητηθεί κάτι τέτοιο... Γιατί πάντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να γίνει και με κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο εκτός awmn. π.χ. το teiofathens το πιάνουμε από πάρα πολλές περιοχές της Αθήνας. Τί τους εμποδίζει αύριο να δώσουν πρόσβαση σε όσους το βλέπουν και ανήκουν στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα;


Άντιθέτως έχουμε να χάσουμε πάρα πολλά. Τα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισαν στο Ηράκλειο, θα πρέπει να είναι για εμάς παράδειγμα προς αποφυγεί και να μην κάνουμε και εμείς τα ίδια λάθη. Είμαστε τυχεροί που είχαν την ατυχία να τα κάνουν πρώτα αυτοί, ώστε να διδάξουν μετά εμάς.

Αυτό που δεν έχεις καταλάβει είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει μόνο κλειστά για εμάς, για συγκεκριμένα μέλη μας, θα πλακώσει πολύς κόσμος, και θα μας μετατρέψουν σε Wisp, κάτι που ούτε θα θέλουμε να γίνει, ούτε και έχουμε την υποδομή να αντέξουμε.

Εάν το ΤeiOfAthens δοκιμάσει να δώσει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στους φοιτητές του από την κεραία που έχει στήσει, σε 2-3 μήνες θα το έχουν εγκαταλήψει από μόνοι τους......

Είναι τελείως διαφορετικό μία ομάδα φοιτητών που έχουν όρεξη και μεράκι (βλέπε τα παιδιά από την κρήτη) να ξεκινούν κάτι και να τους στηρίζει η σχολή τους, και άλλο να το ξεκινήσει η σχολή τους. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση η θέληση και η ανιδιοτέλεια που έχουν τα παιδιά κάνει το όραμα πραγματικότητα, στην δεύτερη, χρειάζεσε χρήματα για να στηρίξεις την προσπάθεια.

----------


## sotiris

εγω απο τα παραπανω αντισταθμιστικα μετρα που μπορει να παρουμε για την παραχωρηση χρησης του δικτυου του awmn απο διαφορα πανεπιστημια για να δωσουν προσβαση στους φοιτητες τους,

το μονο που εχει (για μενα) καποια σημασια ειναι να μας δωσουν bandwidth τοσης χωρητικοτητας οσο ενα καλο ΒΒ ωστε να συνδεθουν σιγα σιγα διαφορες πολεις μεταξυ τους.

τα αλλα ειναι δευτερευουσης σημασιας γιατι 

και το δικτυο αναπτυσσεται απο μονο του και καλυπτει διαφορα κενα που εχει

και ο εξοπλισμος βελτιωνεται παλι απο μονος του με την χρηση καλυτερων συσκευων απο τα μελη του δικτυου (εκτος βεβαια και εαν μιλαμε για μια συνολικη και πληρη αναβαθμιση ολου του ΒΒ του awmn με τα καλυτερες συσκευες της αγορας και φυσικα με τα λεφτα αυτων που θελουν να το χρησιμοποιησουν)

τωρα το μας δωσουν 5 ταρατσες και μια adsl ,ε,δεν θελουμε ρε φιλε...να μαθουμε να πουλαμε ακριβα αυτο που εχουμε (ειναι και μια ευκαιρια να δουμε ποσο δυναμη εχει το awmn,οπως μερικοι υποστηριζουν,με τα χιλιαδες μελη του).
εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι οταν σε εχουν αναγκη σε πληρωνουν οσο-οσο...σε εχουν ομως πραγματικα αναγκη ή ειναι μονο στην φαντασια σου?

η δικια μου προταση ειναι να βρεθουν οι εκπροσωποι του awmn (το ΔΣ,μαζι με καποιους τεχνικους γνωστες του θεματος,και 1-2 manager) και να ζητησουν τα μεγιστα,βλεποντας τι θα παρουμε θα καταλαβουμε και ποσο σοβαρα μας αντιμετωπιζουν...εαν παρουμε πολλα θα ζητησω συγνωμη απο τον Δαμιανο που δεν ειχα πιστεψει στο ονειρο του,εαν παρουμε ελαχιστα,θα ζητησω απο τον Δαμιανο να αλλαξει στρατηγικη πολιτικης για το awmn.

----------


## JS

> τωρα το μας δωσουν 5 ταρατσες ...



Ποιός ρε γαμώτο θα διαχειρίζεται αυτές τις ταράτσες ;;;
Το φωνάζω τόσο καιρό, δεν θέλουμε ξένες ταράτσες.
 ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> τωρα το μας δωσουν 5 ταρατσες ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιός ρε γαμώτο θα διαχειρίζεται αυτές τις ταράτσες ;;;
> Το φωνάζω τόσο καιρό, δεν θέλουμε ξένες ταράτσες.


Να είσαι σίγουρος οτι αυτές ειδικά τις ταράτσες θα τις προσέχουν από το noc της κάθε σχολής, αν πρόκειται να περνάει internet feed (= κίνητρο). 
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, js: το cslab το θεωρείς δική μας ή ξένη ταράτσα;

----------


## sotiris

ξερω εγω ρε τσου-σου,ρωτα τον εμπνευστη της προτασης...ισως ειναι αυτοδιαχειριζομενες  :: ...ισως βγει κανα κονδυλι (σε στυλ μισθου) για τον admin  ::  ...δεν εχω απαντηση στην ερωτηση σου.




> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι: το cslab το θεωρείς δική μας ή ξένη ταράτσα;


προσωπικα την θεωρω ξενη ταρατσα.
εαν με το καλο τελειωσει ο Αχιλλεας τις σπουδες του και φυγει ποιος θα παρει την θεση του?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> ...


Ελεος.......

Ρώτα τον dkounal τι γινότανε στην κρήτη που μοιράζανε τσάμπα ίντερνετ....

Τι θέλουμε να γίνουμε στο μέλλον ?

Πάροχος ίντερνετ για να αλλάξουμε τον κόσμο ?

Πες μου με τι μούτρα θα πεις αύριο στον Κολοζόφ ότι το awmn θα μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ, όταν χθες του είχες πει να μην μοιράζεις εκείνος.

Πες μου πως θα πεις στον κόσμο ότι παρόλο που μέχρι χθες λέγαμε ότι το awmn δεν σημαίνει τσάμπα σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, ότι αύριο τo awmn θα δίνει ως κίνητρο το τσάμπα ίντερνετ.

Πες μας πως θα μπορέσει το awmn να αντέξει το βάρος μερικών εκατοντάδων να μην πω χιλιάδων φοιτητών που θα προσπαθούν να μπουν μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν ίντερνετ.

Πες μας πως θα αναπτυχθεί το awmn όταν ξαφνικά θα αλλάξουν οι αναλογίες των μελλών και το 90% απλά θα θέλει τσάμπα ίντερνετ.

Πες μας πως θα πίσεις τις ορδές των φοιτητών που θα έρθουν να συνδεθούν να αγοράσουν σωστό και ποιοτικό εξοπλισμό και δεν θα πάνε για stella και planet που ούτε ισχύ θα κατεβάζουν και θα εκπέμπουν προς τα παντού.

Πες μας πως θα αντέξουν οι φορτωμένοι ΒΒ κόμβοι σήμερα, τον όγκο μερικών εκατοντάδων φοιτητών αύριο....

Εάν νομίζεις ότι με μερικές ταράτσες παραπάνω, θα αντέξουμε τον δεκαπλασιασμό των μελών, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις κάνει λάθος υπολογισμούς.

Η δωρεάν παροχή ίντερνετ και μάλιστα διαφημιζόμενη, θα προξενίσει τον εκφυλισμό του awmn και θα αποτελέσει το τέλος του....


Εδώ είναι που συζητάμε για στρατιγική, και στόχους. Εάν κάποτε σαν σύνολο αποφασίσουμε σαν στόχο την μετρατροπή μας σε δωρεάν WISP, τοτε ας προχωρήσουμε, και σε όσους δεν αρέσει ας πάμε σπίτι μας.

Όμως μέχρι τότε δεν είναι δυνατόν να συζητάμε και να θέτουμε επιχειρήματα που αλλάζουν τελείως την στρατιγική και τους στόχους του δικτύου όπως υπάρχουν έστω και θολά σήμερα......

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> ...


Ξένη με mavros-attached module. Αν χαλάσει το plugin και φύγει ο μαύρος καΐκαμε. Πόσοι μαύροι λες να υπάρχουν για τις άλλες 20 ταράτσες που ονειρεύεστε ;

----------


## dti

> Ρώτα τον dkounal τι γινότανε στην κρήτη που μοιράζανε τσάμπα ίντερνετ....


"Μοιράζανε"... δηλαδή τώρα δεν μοιράζουν σε φοιτητές και καθηγητές; Για ξαναδιάβασε το άρθρο...




> Τι θέλουμε να γίνουμε στο μέλλον ?
> 
> Πάροχος ίντερνετ για να αλλάξουμε τον κόσμο ?


Να παραμείνουμε *ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ* που δεν ελέγχεται από *κανέναν*!




> Πες μου με τι μούτρα θα πεις αύριο στον Κολοζόφ ότι το awmn θα μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ, όταν χθες του είχες πει να μην μοιράζεις εκείνος.


Μπλέκεις άσχετα θέματα: Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ποιά ήταν τα κίνητρα του ατόμου που ανέφερες (και του κόμματος όπου δουλεύει). 




> Πες μου πως θα πεις στον κόσμο ότι παρόλο που μέχρι χθες λέγαμε ότι το awmn δεν σημαίνει τσάμπα σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ, ότι αύριο τo awmn θα δίνει ως κίνητρο το τσάμπα ίντερνετ.


Ποιός σου είπε οτι θα μπαίνουν όλοι τσάμπα; Αν όμως κάποιος δικαιούται να έχει δωρεάν πρόσβαση στη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία γιατί είναι φοιτητής εφόσον έχει συνδεθεί η σχολή του με το υπόλοιπο awmn κι εφόσον έχει πρόσβαση σε κάποιο access point κι εφόσον αντέχει το συγκεκριμένο access point να τον εξυπηρετήσει ή εφόσον έχει συνδεθεί απ΄ευθείας στο backbone στήνοντας πλήρη κόμβο, βοηθώντας επομένως το δίκτυο γιατί να μην συνδεθεί, επειδή δεν αρέσει σ΄εσένα; Ποιός έλεγξε π.χ. τί traffic περνάς εσύ; Και πώς μπορείς να ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων τί μπορεί να προσφέρει στο δίκτυο ο καθένας; Πώς τους βγάζεις όλους άχρηστους;
Σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν φοιτητές μέλη μας; Μήπως με όσα λες τους προσβάλεις;




> Πες μας πως θα μπορέσει το awmn να αντέξει το βάρος μερικών εκατοντάδων να μην πω χιλιάδων φοιτητών που θα προσπαθούν να μπουν μόνο και μόνο για να πάρουν ίντερνετ.


Γι αυτό μίλησα για πιλοτική εφαρμογή σε συγκεκριμένη σχολή με συγκεκριμένα άτομα (μέλη μας κατ΄αρχήν). Μετά αξιολογώντας τ΄αποτελέσματα και ανάλογα την ανταπόκριση των σχολών αλλά και των φοιτητών, σταδιακά, σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές, θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι.
Διαφορετικά είναι σαν να λες οτι αποκλείεις από το awmn εκ των προτέρων όποιον είναι φοιτητής...




> Πες μας πως θα αναπτυχθεί το awmn όταν ξαφνικά θα αλλάξουν οι αναλογίες των μελλών και το 90% απλά θα θέλει τσάμπα ίντερνετ.


To awmn θ΄ αναπτυχθεί σαφώς καλύτερα όταν κάποιοι αλλάξουν μυαλά και το αφήσουν ν΄αναπτυχθεί αποκεντρωμένα, ελεύθερα, χωρίς σκοπιμότητες, φεουδάρχες, κλίκες, πυρήνες, όπως ακριβώς όταν ξεκίνησε.




> Πες μας πως θα πίσεις τις ορδές των φοιτητών που θα έρθουν να συνδεθούν να αγοράσουν σωστό και ποιοτικό εξοπλισμό και δεν θα πάνε για stella και planet που ούτε ισχύ θα κατεβάζουν και θα εκπέμπουν προς τα παντού.


"Οι ορδές των φοιτητών" ...δεν υπάρχουν σήμερα; 
Με τη σωστή πληροφόρηση και εκπαίδευση πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν. 
Και θεωρώ αυτονόητο οτι κάποιο άτομο που έχει περάσει σε σχολή μπορεί ν΄αντιληφθεί κάποια πράγματα, αν του δώσεις τη δυνατότητα να τα πληροφορηθεί.




> Πες μας πως θα αντέξουν οι φορτωμένοι ΒΒ κόμβοι σήμερα, τον όγκο μερικών εκατοντάδων φοιτητών αύριο....


Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ελέγξουμε ποσοτικά & ποιοτικά στοιχεία σε αρκετούς κόμβους μας ώστε να βγάλουμε χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Σαφώς σήμερα δεν έχουμε εξαντλήσει το διαθέσιμο bandwidth. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια οτι πρέπει να το εξαντλήσουμε βάζοντας ξαφνικά άλλους 1000 clients χωρίς να αυξήσουμε δραματικά το backbone δίκτυο. Είπα και πιο πάνω σταδιακή σύνδεση Σχολών (και φοιτητών επομένως). 




> Εάν νομίζεις ότι με μερικές ταράτσες παραπάνω, θα αντέξουμε τον δεκαπλασιασμό των μελών, τότε λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις κάνει λάθος υπολογισμούς.


Ξεχνάς τις δεκαπλάσιες ταράτσες των φοιτητών που αναφέρεις. Αν υπάρχει μία αναλογία έστω 1 καλή προς 5 κακές ταράτσες, πάλι μπορεί να στηθεί ένας πλήρης κόμβος και να πυκνώσει δραματικά το δίκτυο.




> Η δωρεάν παροχή ίντερνετ και μάλιστα διαφημιζόμενη, θα προξενίσει τον εκφυλισμό του awmn και θα αποτελέσει το τέλος του....


Καταστροφολογείς χωρίς να μπορείς ν΄αποδείξεις τίποτε. Αν υποθέσουμε οτι το 1/3 σήμερα του awmn είναι φοιτητές, τί θα σε πείραζε αυτοί να είχαν και δωρεάν ασύρματη πρόσβαση στη σχολή τους; 





> Εδώ είναι που συζητάμε για στρατιγική, και στόχους. Εάν κάποτε σαν σύνολο αποφασίσουμε σαν στόχο την μετρατροπή μας σε δωρεάν WISP, τοτε ας προχωρήσουμε, και σε όσους δεν αρέσει ας πάμε σπίτι μας.
> 
> Όμως μέχρι τότε δεν είναι δυνατόν να συζητάμε και να θέτουμε επιχειρήματα που αλλάζουν τελείως την στρατιγική και τους στόχους του δικτύου όπως υπάρχουν έστω και θολά σήμερα......


Ποιός αποφασίζει για τη στρατηγική και τους στόχους του δικτύου; 
Μήπως ο ανοικτός διάλογος εδώ στο forum είναι το καλύτερο μέρος γι αυτή τη συζήτηση; 
Κανείς δεν μίλησε για μετατροπή του awmn σε WISP. Ωστόσο *σκόπιμα* προσπαθείς να περάσεις την άποψη οτι το τέλος του awmn είναι τόσο κοντά, αν τυχόν περάσουν οι Σχολές πάνω από το δίκτυό μας...
Ξεχνάς ή δεν έχεις καν σκεφθεί τα δίκτυα των δήμων (ασύρματα ή με οπτικές ίνες) που σε μερικούς μήνες θα αρχίσουν να κάνουν αισθητή την παρουσία τους...

----------


## dti

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι: το cslab το θεωρείς δική μας ή ξένη ταράτσα;
> 
> 
> προσωπικα την θεωρω ξενη ταρατσα.
> εαν με το καλο τελειωσει ο Αχιλλεας τις σπουδες του και φυγει ποιος θα παρει την θεση του?


Κάποιος άλλος φοιτητής που θα έχει όρεξη και θέληση να βοηθήσει.
Καλύτερα λοιπόν να προετοιμάζουμε την κατάσταση παρά να μείνουμε κάποια στιγμή ξεκρέμαστοι...
Κι αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει σε τίποτε με τον Αχιλλέα. Κανείς δεν μας έχει υπογράψει συμβόλαιο οτι το Ε.Μ.Π. θα μας φιλοξενεί για πάντα...

----------


## DiGi

Δεν πρέπει να μετράμε clients αλλά κόμβους. Άλλο ο χ client στο AP σου που είναι 2 χρόνια connected και έχει μείνει εκεί και άλλο ο Ζ clients που μετά από 1 μήνα έστησε 2-3 ΒΒ links.
Με τους φοιτητές μόνο αυτό θα κερδίσουμε, πάρα πολλούς client που χ#στ##### για την σωστή λειτουργία του awmn αλλά μόνο για το πόσο γρήγορα και πόσες ώρες θα κατεβάζουν.
Από τους πχ 100 που θα έρθουν αντε να κερδίσεις τους 5 να κάνουν ένα ακόμα link μετά από ένα εξάμηνο. Μαθηματικά λοιπόν μια τέτοια κίνηση οδηγεί στην καταστροφή.
Και για να δεις πςχ λειτουργεί τώρα ένα παρόμοιο model σύγκρινε το awmn με όλο το ntua.
Κάθε pc είναι ένας client , το δίκτυο 100αρι και πάλι το noc δεν αφήνει να γίνετε κατάχρηση από κανένα pc. Φαντάσου στο awmn που είναι free ο καθένας να κάνει ότι θέλει.
Ούτε ping στα 2 hop δεν θα κάνουμε.

## moderated :: andreas # Μιλάμε κοσμια! ##

----------


## dti

Κι αν η σύνδεση κάποιου αριθμού "νέων" φοιτητών προϋπέθετε το στήσιμο ενός τουλάχιστον bb κόμβου, ή αν για κάθε νέο φοιτητή απαιτούσαμε το στήσιμο 2 links, όπου αυτό ήταν εφικτό και επιθυμητό;
Λύσεις θα βρεθούν, αν κάτσουμε και συνεργαστούμε.

----------


## DiGi

Ναι μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε υποθετικές λύσεις γιατί πρακτικά κανένας δεν έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο. Αλλά θα επιμείνω ότι εφόσον δεν παίζει στο ενσύρματο 100άρι πως θα παίξει στο wifi?

Πχ έχουμε 150 τωρινούς clients και άλλους 450 φοιτητές που είναι εφικτό να πάνε(λόγο απόστασης) μέχρι τις 4 σχολές που είναι στο πρόγραμμα.
Οι σχολές αυτές θα μας οδηγήσουν στο ΕΔΕΤ. Ωραία έως εδώ.
Για να θεωρήσουμε την υπηρεσία broadband θα πρέπει να υπάρχει το λιγότερο 512kbit/sec bw για όποια στιγμή το ζητήσει κάποιος
Από τους 600 clients λοιπόν στις 22:00 που είναι όλοι σχεδόν online οι 400 ζητάνε downloads.
Οπότε εκείνη την στιγμή πρέπει να μπορεί να δώσει το δίκτυο από τα 4 wifi στις σχολές

200 Mbit/sec δλδ να υπάρχουν 75 συσκευές στο b protocol. Χωρίς να λαμβάνω υπόψη τα προηγούμενα
ΒΒ links που θα έχουν γονατίσει ποιο πριν από όλο αυτό το traffic.

Μετά φαντασθείτε το παραπάνω σενάριο με 1500 φοιτητές και να ζητάνε 400kb/sec ο καθένας.

_edit_
Ξέχασα και το ότι θα υπάρχει και inet. Οπότε θα υπάρχει και emule/torrents. Με 4-5 normal files θέλουν 120-140 conenctions/sec ο κάθε client . Άλλο τσίρκο αυτό ικανό να κολλήσει σοβαρά switch και routers φανταστείτε εδώ.

----------


## papashark

Tα μισά που έχεις γράψει είναι φανφάρες και ευχολόγια από τα παραπάνω....

- Μοιράζανε-Μοιράζουν, δεν έχει σημασία, εγώ εστιάζω στα προβλήματα.

- Και σήμερα ανοιχτό δίκτυο είμαστε, και αύριο θα είμαστε, και μεθαύριο. Όποιος θέλετε συνδέετε, και σε γενικές γραμμές ότι θέλει κάνει. Δεν έχω δει σε κανέναν να έχουμε απαγορεύση την σύνδεση. Πλην όμως με έχει κουράσει αυτή η καραμέλα του ανοιχτού δικτύου, όπως και εκτός ότι με έχει κουράσει, νιόθω ότι με προσβάλει, λες και εσύ είσαι ο καλός που θέλει το ανοιχτό δίκτυο και οι άλλοι οι κακοί που θέλουν το κλειστό. Εδώ δεν είναι κομματική αντιπαράθεση να το παίζεις εσύ η δημοκρατική παράταξη και οι υπόλοιποι οι φασίστες.

- Και τα πανεπιστήμια σκοπό θα έχουν, όπως σκοπούς έχει και η ΚτΠ, πλην όμως ο Κολοζόφ πίστευες ότι είχε σκοπό, δεν έκανε ποτέ τίποτα υπέρ του σκοπού που εσύ φανταζόσουν, εκτός από το να προσφέρει....

- Αν, εφόσον, εφόσον, εφόσον, εφόσον...... γιατί όχι ? Με τόσες παραμέτρους και κριτήρια, εάν το είχα γράψει εγώ θα μου είχες πει πάλι για κλειστό δίκτυο..... Εάν έχει σκοπό να χτήσει πλήρη κόμβο για να βοηθήσει το awmn, θα το κάνει και σήμερα χωρίς να πληρωθεί με τσάμπα internet ως ανταμοιβή, όπως έχει κάνει το 1/3 των μελών μας σήμερα που είναι ήδη φοιτητές, και έστησαν γιατί ήθελαν και όχι για να πάρουν τσάμπα ίντερνετ.....

- Πιλοτικά ? Δηλαδή θα έρχετε ο άλλος και θα του λέμε όχι δεν θα συνδεθείς εσύ, γιατί έχουμε φτάσει το όριο ? Όχι δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς γιατί δεν είσαι μέλος ενώ ο κολλητός σου είναι ? Δεν ακούγετε και πολύ ανοιχτό δίκτυο..... Θα ελέγχουμε δε ότι δεν θα βάλεις κάποιος από τους φοιτητές proxy ή κανένα ICS σε VPN για να μην μοιράζει παρακάτω ? Και όλα αυτά θα είναι στο ανοιχτό δίκτυο που ευαγγελίζεσε ?

- Και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα..... Από ότι βλέπω μέχρι σήμερα, όσο πιο δυνατός και δραστήριος είναι ο φεουδάρχης, τόσο πιο πολύ αναπτύσετε η περιοχή. Οι φεουδάρχες που είναι τίτλος-ανέκδοτο, κάνουν πολύ περισσότερη δουλειά από ότι φαντάζεσε, βοηθούν και διοργανόνουν, δεν διατάσουν... *Εάν εσύ εννοείς ότι οι κανόνες και η τάξη είναι λάθος και προτιμάς το αποκεντρωμένα και ελεύθερα*, να μας το πεις, και να κάνουμε μια ψηφορορία, εάν θέλουμε δίκτυο με τάξη ή άναρχο... 

- Όχι δεν υπάρχουν ορδές σήμερα που έρχονται για το τσάμπα.... Τους λέμε από την αρχή ότι θα τους έρθει ακριβότερα από το τσάμπα και υσήχάζουμε. Εγώ πάλι δεν τον θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι μπορεί να αντιληφθεί κάποια πράγματα. Δεν θεωρώ την είσοδο σε μια σχολή σαν δογματική απόδειξη ότι έχει μυαλό στο κεφάλι του. Δηλαδή αυτονόητα όσοι δεν μπήκαν σε σχολή δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν κάποια πράγματα ?

- Σαφώς δεν το έχουμε εξαντλήσει, απλά πριν το TS δεν μπορούσες να μιλήσεις από την μια άκρη της αθήνας στην άλλη...... Δεν μας λες όμως ούτε πως θα έρθει η σταδιακή αύξηση των ΒΒ, αλλά και πως θα ανακόψεις την είσοδο σχολών και φοιτητών. Μόνο το Πανεπιστήμειο αθηνών να βάλει κεραία και να απαιτήση (κατά την δική σου ιδέα) να μπουν οι φοιτητές του ελεύθερα, τότε φτάνει////

- Βλέπω σήμερα που ο κόσμος που έρχετε στο awmn είναι πιο αγνός, που δεν περιμένει ανταλλάγματα του στυλ τσάμπα ίντερνετ, και βλέπω και αυτούς που έχουν έρθει κυρίως για το τσάμπα ίντερνετ. Βλέπω τον κόσμο που ψάχνει την φθηνότερη δυνατή λύση, και φωνάζει για το δικαίωμα του να έχει τσάμπα ίντερνετ από την γραμμή που πληρώνεις εσύ. Και εάν του το κόψεις είσαι φασίστας, χουντικός, δοσίλογος, λαδιάρης, κλπ κλπ κλπ

- Ναι καταστροφολογώ, και καταστροφολογώ γιατί βλέπω πιο ολοκληρωμένα τα πράγματα από εσένα, και βλέποντας τις δυνατότητες μας και όχι παχιούς τίτλους "πρώτοι στην ευρώπη".

- Ναι σκόπιμα προσπαθώ να περάσω την άποψη ότι εάν δώσουμε τσάμπα ίντερνετ στους φοιτητές, θα μεταβληθούμε σε wisp, να μην πω σε edunet, και θα είναι θέμα χρόνου η καταστροφή μας. Πάντα γράφω σκόπιμα, ειδικά όταν εκφράζω τις απόψεις μου, τις σκέψεις μου, τις ανυσιχίες μου.

- *Τι ? Θα βάλουν οι Δήμοι, ε και ? Δεν χωράμε όλοι στην μπάντα όπως διατυμπανίζεις ? Η' η μπάντα θα είναι μόνο δική μας ?* Εάν οι δήμοι θα είναι έξυπνοι θα βάλουν οπτικές ίνες όπως κάνουν σε όλα τα σοβαρά κράτοι, εάν πάνε να στήσουν Infrastructure σε wlan τότε απλά είναι μ@λ@κες......

- Περιμένω να μου υποδήξεις τον τρόπο που θα μπουν σιγά σιγά οι φοιτητές, χωρίς να απαγορεύσουμε σε κανέναν να μπει για να παραμείνουμε ανοιχτό δίκτυο.

- Περιμένω να μου αποδήξεις ότι όλοι οι φοιτητές που θα έρθουν με το κίνητρο του τσάμπα ίντερνετ, ότι θα στήσουν κάτι παραπάνω για να βοηθήσουν το δίκτυο, όταν δεν θα είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο (γιατί άμα είναι τότε απλά δεν θα είναι ανοιχτό το δίκτυο).

Ακόμα μια που πέταξεις το "σκόπιμα" περιμένω να πεις και στον κόσμο τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου, γιατί δεν είναι ωραίο να πετάς υπονοούμενα στους συνομιλητές σου. Εάν δεν γράψεις τι εννοείς, τότε θα ζητήσω απλά από τους moderators να πράξουν τα δεόντα, καθότι το "σκόπιμα" είναι επί προσωπικού και όχι για θέμα του awmn.

----------


## papashark

> Κι αν η σύνδεση κάποιου αριθμού "νέων" φοιτητών προϋπέθετε το στήσιμο ενός τουλάχιστον bb κόμβου, ή αν για κάθε νέο φοιτητή απαιτούσαμε το στήσιμο 2 links, όπου αυτό ήταν εφικτό και επιθυμητό;
> Λύσεις θα βρεθούν, αν κάτσουμε και συνεργαστούμε.


Αυτό που λες είναι τακτική κλειστού δικτύου με τα λεγόμενα σου.

Θα *ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΟΥΜΕ* να στήνουν 2 λινκς ?

Και ποια η ισονομία με τους υπάρχοντες φοιτητές ?

Και εάν δεν τους επιτρέπουν να βάλουν 2 πιάτα στην ταράτσα ?

Και εάν δεν έχουν χρήματα ?

Και εάν δεν έχει κανάλια ελεύθερα εκεί ? (α ξέχασα όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε)

Και έαν δεν βολεύει η θέση του ?


Από την μία σε χαλάει το quick start που αποτρέπει το ΑΡ με το καλημέρα, από την άλλη μιλάς για επιβολή στησίματος 2 ΒΒ σε κάθε νέο μέλος.....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Πιστεύω οτι το AWMN ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ την δυνατότητα να δεχτεί τις ορδές των πεινασμένων για τσόντα ελληναράδων φοιτητών. Οι λόγοι αναλύθηκαν παραπάνω απο τον DiGi και τους συμερίζομαι απόλυτα. Ακόμα και εάν υποθέσουμε οτι οι τεχνικοί λόγοι μπορούνε να ξεπεραστούνε θα χρειαστεί προσπάθεια κατα πολύ μεγαλύτερη της εθελοντικής προσπάθειας που καταβάλουμε ώς τώρα.

Η διασύνδεση με το ΕΔΕΤ πρέπει να γίνει μόνο για το σκοπό της διασύνδεσης των ασύρματων κοινωτήτων και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## trendy

> Θα παρακαλούσα τα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο να μας πουν ποιά είναι η αναλογία των φοιτητών που έχουν εγγραφεί στο δίκτυο για Internet σε σχέση με το σύνολο των φοιτητών.


Δεν έχω ακριβή στοιχεία ούτε για το πλήθος των εγγεγραμμένων πανεπιστημιακών στο Σύλλογο, ούτε για το συνολικό πλήθος των φοιτητών. Στις αρχές του χρόνου ήμασταν περί τα 110 άτομα. Πλέον δεν έχω κάτσει να γράψω τα νέα μέλη στο μητρώο λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου. Ενδεικτικά να πω ότι το Ηράκλειο έχει 8 σχολές με φοιτητές ανά έτος από 60 έως 130 ανάλογα τη σχολή και είναι 4ετείς με εξαίρεση την Ιατρική, που είναι 6ετής. Υπολογίζω τους φοιτητές *χονδρικά* σε 3500.

----------


## koki

*Μερικά* από τα προκλητικά μηνύματα πήγαν σε άλλη ενότητα. Ας μιλήσουμε για το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## dti

> *Μερικά* από τα προκλητικά μηνύματα πήγαν σε άλλη ενότητα. Ας μιλήσουμε για το Ηράκλειο.


...σε άλλη ενότητα μή ορατή από όλο τον κόσμο.
Ετσι, για να μην μαθευτεί η *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ*...  ::

----------


## koki

Ναι είμαι ο μαύρος καβαλάρης, προστάτης του κακού. Πρέπει να κάνω πολλά split ή θα φτάσουν αυτά;

----------


## dti

> _And Now For Something Completely Stupid..._


Χωρίς σχόλια...  ::

----------


## papashark

Επιστροφή στο θέμα μαζί με κάποια που τα πήρε η μπόρα  ::  :




> Όσο αφορά την ουσία του Θέματος, νομίζετε ότι κάτι που έγινε στο Ηράκλειο, που έχει έκταση όση η Νέα Ιωνία, μπορεί να γίνει στην Αθήνα; Άσχετα αν πατήσει πάνω μας... 
> 
> Επίσης, έχετε την εντύπωση ότι το Πανεπιστήμιο του Ηρακλείου έχει οποιαδήποτε σχέση με τις περισσότερες των σχολών της Αθήνας; Καμμία σχέση, πιστέψτε με...





> Αν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε τον όρο ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση, τότε σαφώς πρέπει να μπουν όρια στον αριθμό των clients σε κάθε ap. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι αν σήμερα έχω 4 clients, άντε να δεχθώ άλλους 2 φοιτητές που θα εμφανιστούν για να έχουν την δωρεάν πρόσβαση. 
> Αν εμφανιστεί και 3ος, μπορούμε να δούμε ποιός από τους 3 έχει την ιδανική ταράτσα για να στηθεί άλλος κόμβος. Με τί χρήματα; Με αυτά που θα γλυτώσουν από το κόστος της πρόσβασης που έχουν τώρα συν οτι άλλο μπορεί να προσφέρει όποιος άλλος από την περιοχή ενδιαφέρεται. 
> Αυτό απαιτεί χρόνο κι έτσι σαφώς δεν θα γίνουν όλα μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα. Ασε που δεν υπάρχει τόσος διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός. 
> Αν δούμε την αναλογία των συνδεδεμένων φοιτητών & ακαδημαϊκών στο Ηράκλειο σε σχέση με το συνολικό αριθμό των φοιτητών, θα δεις οτι τελικά δεν είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. 
> Επιπλέον, αν υποθέσουμε οτι για να έχουν πρόσβαση θα πρέπει να γίνουν και μέλη του Συλλόγου μπορούμε να υπολογίζουμε σε ένα σημαντικό έσοδο για το Σύλλογο που θα του δώσουν τη δυνατότητα να βελτιώσει τόσο τα οικονομικά του όσο και το δίκτυο εκεί που υπάρχει ανάγκη. 
> 
> Για το traffic θα ήθελα να σημειώσω οτι αφού θα υπάρχει ασύρματη πρόσβαση μέσω κάποιων σχολών, π.χ. το TEI Αθήνας και τις σχολές στου Ζωγράφου, θα είναι εύκολο να βγεί κάποιος κατευθείαν από το Αιγάλεω στου Ζωγράφου μέσω grnet και στη συνέχεια σε κόμβο μας ((π.χ. στον κόμβο του ngia). Ετσι, θα γλυτώσει και το δίκτυό μας κάποιο traffic και οι συνδεδεμένοι φοιτητές θα έχουν καλύτερης ποιότητας σύνδεση στο σύνολο σχεδόν των υπηρεσιών. 
> Ασφαλή συμπεράσματα όμως μπορούν να βγουν μόνο μετά από κάποια δοκιμαστική περίοδο.


Και η απάντηση μου στα υπόλοιπα που έχεις γράψει :




> Κι αν η σύνδεση κάποιου αριθμού "νέων" φοιτητών προϋπέθετε το στήσιμο ενός τουλάχιστον bb κόμβου, ή αν για κάθε νέο φοιτητή απαιτούσαμε το στήσιμο 2 links, όπου αυτό ήταν εφικτό και επιθυμητό;
> Λύσεις θα βρεθούν, αν κάτσουμε και συνεργαστούμε.


Το σκέφτηκα καλά, και ομολογώ ότι είναι φοβερή ιδέα.

*Οπότε βασιζόμενος στην πρόταση σου, προτείνω από εδώ και μπρός όλοι όσοι συνδέονται στο AWMN να απαιτούμε 2 ΒΒ !!!!* 




> Επιπλέον, αν υποθέσουμε οτι για να έχουν πρόσβαση θα πρέπει να γίνουν και μέλη του Συλλόγου μπορούμε να υπολογίζουμε σε ένα σημαντικό έσοδο για το Σύλλογο που θα του δώσουν τη δυνατότητα να βελτιώσει τόσο τα οικονομικά του όσο και το δίκτυο εκεί που υπάρχει ανάγκη.


*Ακόμα βασιζόμενος στην πρόταση σου, προτείνω όλοι όσοι συνδέονται στο awmn να πρέπει να γίνονται μέλη στο σύλλογο !*

Έτσι θα έχουμε με 300 μέλη σήμερα * 40 ευρώ μέσο όρο (οι μισοί φοιτητές) = 12,000 /12 μήνες = 1000 ευρώ το μήνα με 55 ευρώ ανά dsl να αγοράσουμε 20 dsl.





> Αν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε τον όρο ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση, τότε σαφώς πρέπει να μπουν όρια στον αριθμό των clients σε κάθε ap. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι αν σήμερα έχω 4 clients, άντε να δεχθώ άλλους 2 φοιτητές που θα εμφανιστούν για να έχουν την δωρεάν πρόσβαση. 
> Αν εμφανιστεί και 3ος, μπορούμε να δούμε ποιός από τους 3 έχει την ιδανική ταράτσα για να στηθεί άλλος κόμβος. Με τί χρήματα; Με αυτά που θα γλυτώσουν από το κόστος της πρόσβασης που έχουν τώρα συν οτι άλλο μπορεί να προσφέρει όποιος άλλος από την περιοχή ενδιαφέρεται.


*Με βάση την πρόταση σου προτείνω να υπολογίζουμε πόσο πλήρωνε ο καθένας πριν στο ίντερνετ, και μετά να είναι υποχρεωμένος να τα δώσει για συνδρομή στο awmn*, και με αυτά να αγοράζουμε internet όλοι μαζί. Φυσικά θα πληρώσουμε με αυτά και τους σουπερ ντούπερ routers που θα χρειαστούν για να αντέχουν τα ατελείωτα connections που θα έχουμε. 

Μπορεί κάποιο από τα μέλη να μας πει τις απαιτήσεις σε hardware για έναν ISP με 2000 πελάτες τουλάχιστον ?




> Ασφαλή συμπεράσματα όμως μπορούν να βγουν μόνο μετά από κάποια δοκιμαστική περίοδο


Πριν ξεκινήσεις το πιλοτικό, συνήθως ρωτάς την αποψη των τεχνικών για το εγχείρημα, και μετά περιμένεις να βγάλουν αυτοί τα ασφαλή συμπεράσματα και όχι εμείς οι μη τεχνικοί. Οπότε τι λες, ποιούς άλλους τεχνικούς θέλεις να ρωτήσουμε ? Και μετά θα πιάσουμε δουλειά οι "διοικητικοί"

Μανώλη, μα και βέβαια καμία σχέση δεν έχει. Στο Ηράκλειο σε ένα χώρο χ τετραγωνικών χιλιομέτρων είχαν 110 από τους 3500, περίπου στο 3-4% των φοιτητών, και μαστίζονται από μεγάλα προβλήματα, έχω ακούσει και κάποιους να μετανιώνουν το ότι υπάρχει παροχή ιντερνετ....

Εδώ όπως είπες είμαστε σε έκταση 50χ, και οι φοιτητές από 3500 πρέπει να ξεπερνούν τους 50,000 με τους περισσότερους να είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι αθηνών, οπότε το έξοδο θα είναι πιο εφικτό για αυτούς (βοηθάνε οι γονείς που δεν πληρώνουν νοίκια στην άλλη άκρη της ελλάδας) και η επένδυση θα παραμήνει και μετά την φοίτηση τους (λέμε τώρα), το 3-4% γίνετε 1500-2000 άτομα.........

Όσοι μπορούν να διανοηθούν την κλίμακα που συζητάμε, θα καταλάβουν και τις τεχνικές δυσκολίες που ανακύπτουν, και τα έξοδα που θα προκύψουν, και τελικά το ανέφικτο της ιδέας από μία ομάδα ανθρώπων που ότι κάνουν το κάνουν για την ευχαρίστηση τους και όχι από επαγγελματικό ενδιαφέρον.....

----------


## vegos

> Πιστεύω οτι το AWMN ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ την δυνατότητα να δεχτεί τις ορδές των πεινασμένων για τσόντα ελληναράδων φοιτητών.


Καλά, καλά, καλά...

Χαλάρωσε κι εσύ, κι όλοι που μιλάτε για downloading...

Από την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησε το AWMN, το αποθημένο του καθενός, ήταν το download... 

ΟΛΟΙ τραβήξαμε τα άντερά μας... Κι ακόμα, αν βρεθεί κάτι καλό, που δεν το έχουμε, είτε είναι ταινία, είτε πρόγραμμα που το ψάχναμε, είτε το σούπερ hit της britney spears (ή το videoclip :: , πάλι θα το κατεβάσουμε...

Το AWMN έπιασε, γιατί μας έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να επικοινωνούμε (όπου επικοινωνία, εκτός από text & voip είναι ΚΑΙ το downloading), ΧΩΡΙΣ κόστος, και ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ταχύτητες...

Η ιστορία είναι η ίδια, όπως και με το internet. Στην αρχή που μπήκαμε, αρχίσαμε τα downloads, μετά το surfing, στο τέλος τα διάφορα fora...

.-

Πάμε λοιπόν για άλλο επιχείρημα...

----------


## Thanosch

Vego έφυγες κατα πολύ! Το ερώτημα είναι ναι να δεχτούμε όλο αυτο τον όγκο .. με τι ταχύτητα; Τα πολλά αυτοκίνητα σε εναν στενό δρόμο δημιουργούν κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα. Η b τεχνολογία δεν θα μας καλύπτει πια αλλά και με τόσα κοντινά BB link ούτε τα κανάλια! Υπάρχει και ένα όριο ...

----------


## papashark

> Χαλάρωσε κι εσύ, κι όλοι που μιλάτε για downloading...
> 
> Από την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησε το AWMN, το αποθημένο του καθενός, ήταν το download... 
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ τραβήξαμε τα άντερά μας... Κι ακόμα, αν βρεθεί κάτι καλό, που δεν το έχουμε, είτε είναι ταινία, είτε πρόγραμμα που το ψάχναμε, είτε το σούπερ hit της britney spears (ή το videoclip, πάλι θα το κατεβάσουμε...
> 
> Το AWMN έπιασε, γιατί μας έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να επικοινωνούμε (όπου επικοινωνία, εκτός από text & voip είναι ΚΑΙ το downloading), ΧΩΡΙΣ κόστος, και ΜΕ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ταχύτητες...
> 
> Η ιστορία είναι η ίδια, όπως και με το internet. Στην αρχή που μπήκαμε, αρχίσαμε τα downloads, μετά το surfing, στο τέλος τα διάφορα fora...
> ...


Upload : 1.13GB Download : 2.53GB (καί από αυτά τα 850ΜΒ τα κατέβασα προχθές από τον lambroK)

Είμαι πάνω από 6 μήνες συνδεδεμενος στο awmn, πλην όμως ελάχιστα με ενδιαφέρει το file transfer.

Σαν και μένα θα βρεις πολλούς, με ενδιαφέρει όταν θέλω ένα αρχείο να μπορώ να το τραβήξω γρήγορα, πχ από τον κοντινότερο κόμβο (βλέπε hook), άλλοι πάλι δεν έχουν βάλει ποτέ DC++, παράδειγμα ο MAuVE, ο Alexandros, και άλλοι....

Μην ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα, και μην εξισώνουμε όλον τον κόσμο.

Ναι πολλοί από εμάς ήρθαν κυρίως για το file transfer, κάποιοι λίγοι για το τσάμπα ίντερνετ, υπήρχαν όμως οι εραστές της δημιουργείας (MAuVE, Νgia, κλπ), αυτοί που τους αρέσει να προσφέρουν, να βοηθούν, να πειραματίζονται, αλλά και αυτοί που θέλουν απλά να κάνουν video ψοnference με την κοπέλα τους (το ψ δεν είναι λάθος).

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε τα νέα μέλη του awmn να έχουν ένα κοινό παρανομαστή. Να ενδιαφέρονται για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου μεταξύ των άλλων σκοπών που είχαν για να έρθουν εδώ.

Διαφημίζοντας το τσάμπα ιντερνετ, πέραν του τεχνικά ανέφικτου, θα έχεις κόσμο που θα έχει έρθει μόνο για να πάρει χωρίς να δώσει τίποτα.

2 ΒΒ interface και PC στην ταράτσα μπορεί να στοιχήσουν εύκολα πάνω από 600 ευρώ. Με τόσα λεφτά έχεις adsl σε ένα χρόνο μέσα. Ένας φοιτητής ξοδεύει ακόμα και αν μένει πολλές ώρες στο ίντερνετ περί τα 30 ευρώ τον μήνα για ΟΤΕ (συνδρομή έχει τσάμπα από την σχολή του), οπότε θα του στοιχήζει το πολύ 360 ευρώ τον χρόνο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να δώσει 600 για να έχει τσάμπα ιντερνετ ?

Να έρθουν όσοι φοιτητές θέλουν στο awmn, αρκεί σκοπός τους να είναι να προσφέρουν και κάτι στο σύνολο, να έχουν κοινούς σκοπούς με τους σκοπούς του συλλόγου, να βοηθήσουν στην διάδοση, στην προσφορά, στον πειραματισμό, στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου. Όχι να είναι απλά νούμερα στην nodedb......

----------


## dti

2 συνήθη interfaces στοιχίζουν στη χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων:
2 * 35 ευρώ (Netgear PCI) =70
2 * 65 ευρώ (πιάτα Στέλιου)=130
Καλώδια + pigtails = 50
PC (αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν υπάρχει)=100
Θες άλλα 50 για κάλυψη του ταρατσοpc; Σύνολο από 250 έως 400 ευρώ.
Ασε που με καμιά special ομαδική, μικρότερο πιάτο, κλπ. μπορεί να κατέβει ακόμη περισσότερο το κόστος...

Από τη μια μας λες για "ορδές των φοιτητών" και από την άλλη λες οτι δεν τους συμφέρει... 
Ε, τόσο το καλύτερο για όσους "κόπτονται" για το καλό του awmn τότε...

----------


## papashark

> Από τη μια μας λες για "ορδές των φοιτητών" και από την άλλη λες οτι δεν τους συμφέρει... 
> Ε, τόσο το καλύτερο για όσους "κόπτονται" για το καλό του awmn τότε...


Λέω ότι δεν τους συμφέρει να έχουν υποχρεώση να έχουν 2 ΒΒ όπως εσύ πρότεινες για να συνδεθούν.

Λέω και άλλα τα οποία όμως δεν σε βλέπω να τα σχολιάζεις. Μόνο για κάνεις τα 600 λιγότερα είχες να πεις ? Μην κολλάς στο παράδειγμα, η ουσία του παραδείγματος ήταν αλλού....

----------


## DiGi

Dti το ρευμα κάθε μήνα θα τους το αφήσεις για εκπληξη ? Και το φτηνό που λες δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο άσε που δεν θα έχουν όλοι ρευμα στις ταράτσες.

Ακόμα αυτό που είπα για το bw που χρειάζετε γιατί δεν έδωσες μια λύση ?

----------


## andreas

Με προυποθεση 2 BΒ (=400Ε) για καθε φοιτητη σιγα μην πατησει κανένας... Παρτε εναν τυχαιο φοιτητη και πειτε του κατι τετοιο  ::  
Στο κατω κατω πιο γρηγορα λειτσαρει απο την σχολη

Μιλατε για πιατα... Που θα τα στηριξουν? Ολοι θα παρουν την πιο φτηνη κεραια (χμμμ....) και θα την βαλουν στον ιστο της τηλεορασης. Με τοσες κεραιες θα μας αντεξει η μπαντα? Παλια φωναζατε (βεβαια υπαρχουn και τα 5G για τα ΒΒ) 

Περα απο ολα αυτα, το προβλημα με το bandwith που λεει ο digi πως θα το λυσετε?

----------


## papashark

> Με προυποθεση 2 BΒ (=400Ε) για καθε φοιτητη σιγα μην πατησει κανένας... Παρτε εναν τυχαιο φοιτητη και πειτε του κατι τετοιο  
> Στο κατω κατω πιο γρηγορα λειτσαρει απο την σχολη
> 
> Μιλατε για πιατα... Που θα τα στηριξουν? Ολοι θα παρουν την πιο φτηνη κεραια (χμμμ....) και θα την βαλουν στον ιστο της τηλεορασης. Με τοσες κεραιες θα μας αντεξει η μπαντα? Παλια φωναζατε (βεβαια υπαρχουn και τα 5G για τα ΒΒ) 
> 
> Περα απο ολα αυτα, το προβλημα με το bandwith που λεει ο digi πως θα το λυσετε?


Γιατί μιλάς στον πλυθηντικό στον Δαμιανό ?

----------


## dti

> Πχ έχουμε 150 τωρινούς clients και άλλους 450 φοιτητές που είναι εφικτό να πάνε(λόγο απόστασης) μέχρι τις 4 σχολές που είναι στο πρόγραμμα.
> Οι σχολές αυτές θα μας οδηγήσουν στο ΕΔΕΤ. Ωραία έως εδώ.
> Για να θεωρήσουμε την υπηρεσία broadband θα πρέπει να υπάρχει το λιγότερο 512kbit/sec bw για όποια στιγμή το ζητήσει κάποιος
> Από τους 600 clients λοιπόν στις 22:00 που είναι όλοι σχεδόν online οι 400 ζητάνε downloads.
> Οπότε εκείνη την στιγμή πρέπει να μπορεί να δώσει το δίκτυο από τα 4 wifi στις σχολές
> 
> 200 Mbit/sec δλδ να υπάρχουν 75 συσκευές στο b protocol. Χωρίς να λαμβάνω υπόψη τα προηγούμενα
> ΒΒ links που θα έχουν γονατίσει ποιο πριν από όλο αυτό το traffic.
> 
> ...


emule κλπ. μπορούν να κοπούν.
Είπα πιο πάνω οτι δεν θα μπουν με τη μία 400 ή 1000 φοιτητές.
Πρότεινα πιλοτική εφαρμογή ΑΝ ξαναλέω ΑΝ επιλεγεί το awmn να είναι αυτό το δίκτυο στο οποίο θα απευθυνθούν κάποιες Σχολές.
Τα 200 Mbps μπορούν να βγουν από 50 συσκευές 802.11b ή πολύ λιγότερες αν μιλήσουμε για 802.11a ή g. 
Δεν θα είναι όλοι ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένοι να κάνουν και οι 400 downloads με το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας. Για πες μας DiGi ο ISP στον οποίο έλεγες οτι είχες δουλέψει παλιότερα, με τι αναλογία πελατών ανά modem είχε κάνει πρόβλεψη για το bandwidth?
Δεν έλαβες υπόψη σου αυτά που είπα για traffic που θα περνά μεταξύ των σχολών και θα βγαίνει μετά σε κάποιο σημείο στο awmn.
Αλήθεια αν σ΄ένα χρόνο από σήμερα έχουμε 400 νέους clients (χωρίς να είναι φοιτητές) θα το κλείσουμε το awmn;

----------


## papashark

> Aλήθεια αν σ΄ένα χρόνο από σήμερα έχουμε 400 νέους clients (χωρίς να είναι φοιτητές) θα το κλείσουμε το awmn;


Eάν θα έχουμε 400 νέους clients που θα έρθουν για τσάμπα ιντερνετ ή μόνο και μόνο για να leecharουν ?

Ναι.....


Δαμιανέ, μην κολλάς στα νούμερα, κοίτα την ουσία, ξεκόλλα από το δέντρο.

Που θα βρούμε λεφτά να βάλουμε 50 ΒΒ ?

Από που θα ξεκινήσουν και που θα πάνε ?

Πως θα περιορίσεις τους φοιτητές ?

Θα βάλεις ανώτατο όριο ?

Αυτό είναι το ανοιχτό δίκτυο για σένα ?

----------


## DiGi

Το 1998 είχαμε αρχικά 120 incoming 56k/64isdn και το προς inet 512 kbit ll.

Δεν υπήρχαν ιδιώτες αλλά μόνο σε εταιρίες accounts. Mε peek στα 70-80 dialup σερνόταν οπότε πήγε 2Mbit.

Εδώ όμως δεν έχουμε dialup ούτε καν bussines accounts.
Και μην μου λές θα κόψουμε τα p2p γιατί αμέσως αντιφασκεις με το ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΙΟ που φωνάζεις.
Θέλω να καταλάβεις ότι χωρίς ενσύρματο 100/1000 Mbit ΒΒ link με σοβαρά switches αυτό που φαντάζεσε ΔΕΝ γίνετε. Μην μου λες εμένα για a και g ούτε αμά έχουμε 400 ακόμα γιατί δεν θα θέλουν content από τις 4 σχολές αλλά από τους κοντινούς 3-4 hop clients.
Και ναι από τους 600 οι 400 θα κατεβάζουν συνεχεια και μάλιστα θα απαιτουν να δουλέυει 24/7 χωρίς κανένα συμβιβασμό σε speed.

----------


## dti

> Δαμιανέ, μην κολλάς στα νούμερα, κοίτα την ουσία, ξεκόλλα από το δέντρο.


Εσύ κολλάς και δυστυχώς παρασύρεις κι άλλους ώστε το awmn να καταντήσει σε λίγο ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ δίκτυο...




> Που θα βρούμε λεφτά να βάλουμε 50 ΒΒ ?


ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ;
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ 400 ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ AWMN!
Το κόστος θα το αναλάβουν οι ίδιοι αφού θέλουν να συνδεθούν και κρίνουν οτι τους συμφέρει.




> Από που θα ξεκινήσουν και που θα πάνε ?


ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ δεν ξέρεις να γράφεις, να διαβάζεις ξέρεις; 




> Πως θα περιορίσεις τους φοιτητές ?
> 
> Θα βάλεις ανώτατο όριο ?


Ωπα, να και ο προστάτης των καταπιεζόμενων φοιτητών...  ::  




> Αυτό είναι το ανοιχτό δίκτυο για σένα ?


Πολύ πιο ανοιχτό, πλουραλιστικό, με έμφαση στην έρευνα, τον πειραματισμό, τη διάδοση της γνώσης από τους παλιότερους στους νεώτερους, ελεύθερο *ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΛΙΚΑ!*

----------


## papashark

Αντί να φωνάζεις και να πετάς φανφάρες περί ανοιχτού και κλειστού δικτύου, και περί κλικών και φεουδάρχων, κοίτα να γράψεις καμια σοβαρή απάντηση με επιχειρήματα.

Ο μόνος εδώ μέσα που έχει μιλήσει *για πρακτικές κλειστού δικτύου είσαι ΕΣΥ*, που μιλάς για αναγκαστική υποβολή 2 ΒΒ, για υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στον σύλλογο, για περιορισμό τoυ file sharing, για περιορισμό στο ποιός θα γραφτεί, για αναγκασμό σε συμμετοχή στα έξοδα ανάπτυξης......

Εάν τα είχα γράψει εγώ όλα αυτά, θα ετοίμαζες τα κούτσουρα για να με κάψεις στο κυνήγι των μαγισών που έχεις ξεκινήσει...

Κοίτα να απαντήσεις σοβαρά και χωρίς αντιφάσεις, για να μπορούμε να συννενούμαστε......

----------


## sotiris

εαν γινει επισημη ανακοινωση και προτροπη απο ολες τις σχολες προς ολους τους φοιτητες και απο αυτους ανταποκριθουν αρχικα ενα 10%,εχουμε συμφωνα με τα προηγουμενα γραφομενα τουλαχιστον 500 ατομα απο την Αθηνα που θα πουνε ναι σε ολα και αμεσα θα συνδεδουν με το δικτυο.
κατοπιν σε διαστημα 6 μηνων με την διαδοση απο στομα σε στομα θα μπουνε ή θα θελουνε να μπουνε αλλα περιπου 3500 ατομα,που φυσικα δεν θα μπορουμε να αρνηθουμε την εισοδο.

παρατηρηση πρωτη: εαν ειναι να συμβει αυτο θελω να το ξερω ωστε να ανοιξω ενα μαγαζι με σχετικα ειδη για να εχω ετοιμη πελατεια.

παρατηρηση δευτερη:συνηθως ολα τα ατομα αυτα κινουνται μεσα στην μερα στους ιδιους χρονους,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι περιπου μαζι πανε στην σχολη και περιπου μαζι γυρνανε σπιτι,που σημαινει οτι το δικτυο θα εχει ενα γονατισμα στο ΒW καποιες ωρες συνηθως το απογευμα που θα συνεχιζεται ολο το βραδυ μεχρι το πρωι που υποθετουμε οτι καποιοι φητοιτες θα κλεινουν τα pc για οικονομια.

παρατηρηση τριτη:το 100% απο αυτους που θα μπουνε θα αρχισουν το ακαταυστο leeching.τουλαχιστον μεχρι να φυγει η πρωτη πιεσμενη αναγκη για υψηλο BW και να στραφουν και σε αλλες υπηρεσιες και σκεφτουν την αναπτυξη.

παρατηρηση τεταρτη: σηκωνει το δικτυο αλλους (τουλαχιστον) 400-500 πεινασμενους leechers (κοιτωντας και τις τιμες των dvd-r) μεσα στους επομενους 6 μηνες; αυτη ειναι μια κατα βαση θεωρητικη ερωτηση με γνωστη απαντηση,αλλα ας απαντησουν οι τεχνικοι του δικτυου.

παρατηρηση πεμπτη: εαν τελικα γινει αυτο,ας δωσουν καποια εκατομμυρια οι φορεις να αναβαθμιστει το ΒΒ με προδιαγραφες provider με οτι σημαινει αυτο.

η προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση παρατηρωντας και μονο την πορεια του δικτυου εδω και ενα χρονο σχεδον πιστευω οτι δεν θα αντεξει τετοιο φορτιο με την υποδομη που εχει τωρα τοσο σε μηχανηματα οσο και σε ανθρωπους που ξερουν 5 πραγματα παραπανω απο τον μεσο ορο,και δεν ειναι πραγματα που τα δοκιμαζεις και αμα δεν σου κανουν τα σταματας,εαν γινει και δεν αντεξει το δικτυο μιλαμε για ολοκληρωτικη καταρρευση και αχρηστευση του awmn.

----------


## papashark

Nα μια καλή επιχειρηματική ιδέα.

Εάν το αποφασίσει το ΔΣ και το κάνουν, εγώ όχι μόνο εξοπλισμό θα αρχίσω να πουλάω, αλλά και εγκατάσταση. Θα κάνουμε καλή κονόμα τους πρώτους 6 μήνες, μετά θα μπουκώσει και θα μας φτύσουν !




> παρατηρηση πεμπτη: εαν τελικα γινει αυτο,ας δωσουν καποια εκατομμυρια οι φορεις να αναβαθμιστει το ΒΒ με προδιαγραφες provider με οτι σημαινει αυτο.


Εάν βάλουν κάποια εκατομμύρια οι φορείς, το δίκτυο θα πάψει να είναι δικός μας, είναι επικύνδινο μονοπάτι και θέλει πολύ προσοχή. Είναι ο συντομότερος τρόπος να χάσουμε το δίκτυο.

Εάν θέλουν οι φορείς να βάλουν εκατομμύρια, ας συνδεθούν με τα 2 adsl κέντρα του πΟΤΕ, ώστε να δίνουν τσάμπα bandwidth στους φοιτητές. Εάν επιδοτήσουν κιόλας μέρος του κόστους της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ (πχ 10 ευρώ στα σημερινά 25 που αύριο θα γίνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς 15, δηλαδή 40%) τότε θα κοστίζει το χρόνο 15*12=200 ευρώ σήμερα ή 10*12=120 αύριο η μόνιμη σύνδεση μέσω adsl για τους φοιτητές, φθηνότερα από ότι κάνει ένα απλό interface για το awmn...


Το adsl έχει κάνει θραύση σε όλο τον κόσμο γιατί είναι η φθηνότερη και πιο αξιόπιστη broadband υλοποίηση για το ευρύ κοινό. Εδώ θα τους διαψεύσουμε όλους και θα κάνουμε το last mile πιο φθηνά από ότι στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο ? Σοβαρευτείτε επιτέλους.....

----------


## sotiris

ευτυχως που οι τιμες στο adsl οσο παει και γινονται πιο φτηνες και θα κατεβουν κι αλλο....και ελπιζω οσα απο τα (χιλιαδες της Nodedb) μελη εχουν μπει μονο για το sharing να φυγουν και να κανουν συνδεσεις adsl...ετσι επιτελους θα γινει ευαναγνωστη η Nodedb (  ::  ),και το awmn θα αντεξει αρκετο καιρο ακομα....
φαντασου να κλεισουν αυριο πχ 50-60-100 clients με τον καταλληλοτερο εξοπλισμο (dlink χωρις την πατεντα χαμηλωματος ισχυς) και οι εξαιρετικης ποιοτητας κεραιες του κ.Τριδημα (u know...stella)...καλοκαιρι μπηκε...ονειρα καλοκαιρινης νυκτας...

ΥΓ: Δαμιανε ελπιζω να μην με αφορισεις για αυτες τις αμαρτωλες σκεψεις που κανω.

----------


## dti

> παρατηρηση δευτερη:συνηθως ολα τα ατομα αυτα κινουνται μεσα στην μερα στους ιδιους χρονους,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι περιπου μαζι πανε στην σχολη και περιπου μαζι γυρνανε σπιτι,που σημαινει οτι το δικτυο θα εχει ενα γονατισμα στο ΒW καποιες ωρες συνηθως το απογευμα που θα συνεχιζεται ολο το βραδυ μεχρι το πρωι που υποθετουμε οτι καποιοι φητοιτες θα κλεινουν τα pc για οικονομια.
> 
> παρατηρηση τριτη:το 100% απο αυτους που θα μπουνε θα αρχισουν το ακαταυστο leeching.τουλαχιστον μεχρι να φυγει η πρωτη πιεσμενη αναγκη για υψηλο BW και να στραφουν και σε αλλες υπηρεσιες και σκεφτουν την αναπτυξη.


Είσαι φοιτητής Σωτήρη και ξέρεις πώς κινούνται, σκέφτονται και πράττουν;
Ούτε κι εγώ είμαι, αλλά ξέρω οτι έχουν κάνει θραύση οι φορητοί σκληροί δίσκοι (και ο νοών νοήτω...) Αυτό γιατί ν' αλλάξει; Κι αν γνωρίζει κάποιος φοιτητής εκ των προτέρων οτι δεν θα έχει την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης που έχει στη Σχολή του, αλλά απλά μία κάπως πιο γρήγορη σύνδεση από την κλασσική ISDN ή PSTN πάλι ικανοποιημένος θα είναι γιατί μεσομακροπρόθεσμα θα βγεί σίγουρα κερδισμένος.
Και μην ακούτε αυτά που λέει ο papashark οτι στον φοιτητή στοιχίζει 30 ευρώ το μήνα το internet. Ξέρω πολλούς που τους στοιχίζει περισσότερο.
Ακόμη θυμάμαι το νούμερο που είχε πει κάποτε οτι πλήρωνε ο achille (προτού μοιραστεί βέβαια η σύνδεσή μου στην intraconnect...).
Αλλες εποχές βέβαια τότε, ενώ τώρα που κάποιοι έχουν τη σύνδεση του Πανεπιστημίου στο σπίτι τους (μέσω awmn βέβαια!), κόπτονται μή τυχόν και πάρουν κι άλλοι και χάσουν τη βολή τους...  ::   ::   ::  




> παρατηρηση τεταρτη: σηκωνει το δικτυο αλλους (τουλαχιστον) 400-500 πεινασμενους leechers (κοιτωντας και τις τιμες των dvd-r) μεσα στους επομενους 6 μηνες; αυτη ειναι μια κατα βαση θεωρητικη ερωτηση με γνωστη απαντηση,αλλα ας απαντησουν οι τεχνικοι του δικτυου.


Δηλαδή Σωτήρη, ξαναρωτώ, τί θα λέμε σε ένα χρόνο από σήμερα στον 401ο που θα εμφανιστεί να συνδεθεί (και δεν θα είναι φοιτητής); Θα τον ανακρίνουμε αν είναι leecher, αν έχει dvd-r , πόσους δίσκους έχει κλπ. αηδίες; 
Κι αν αυτός ο 401ος ήσουν εσύ Σωτήρη, θα σου άρεσε; Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο...




> παρατηρηση πεμπτη: εαν τελικα γινει αυτο,ας δωσουν καποια εκατομμυρια οι φορεις να αναβαθμιστει το ΒΒ με προδιαγραφες provider με οτι σημαινει αυτο.


Οι φορείς έχουν δώσει και συνεχώς δίνουν πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ για να δημιουργήσουν την απαιτούμενη υποδομή οι δήμοι και άλλοι φορείς, αναπτύσσοντας δίκτυα ασύρματα ή με οπτικές ίνες. 
Εμείς είμαστε ΤΥΦΛΟΙ και δεν τα βλέπουμε όμως.
Ευτυχώς τα βλέπουν άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες ανά την Ελλάδα (Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο, Πάτρα) και έτσι κάποτε θ' αποδειχθεί ποιός είχε δίκιο και ποιός άδικο...

----------


## DiGi

οκ εγώ σταματάω εδώ σε αυτό το thread γιατί σε λίγο θα γίνω Κολίνα.

----------


## dfragos

Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη δοκιμάζουμε εδώ και 1 περίπου μήνα μία ανάλογη υπηρεσία μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν προσπαθήσαμε να "εκμεταλευτούμε" το δίκτυο. Δείτε το σαν ανάπτυξη του υπάρχοντος δικτύου. Πολλοί φοιτητές έχουν πλέον έναν λόγο παραπάνω να μπουν στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. 

Δεν λέω, έχω(και όσοι ασχολούμαστε με το θέμα) εισπράξει ως τώρα πολλές φορές την ερώτηση "Τι ταχύτητες πιάνει!!!!", και αυτή η ερώτηση γίνεται με μία έκφραση που φανερώνει δίψα για κατέβασμα με τρελές ταχύτητες. Πώς να το κάνουμε, υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι. Ακόμα και εμείς είμαστε leechers κατά καιρούς. Leechers(μόνιμους) έχουμε και στα ασύρματα δίκτυά μας και χωρίς Internet.

Το θέμα είναι με συνεργασία να στηθεί κάτι και να δουλέψει. Και εμείς που ασχολούμαστε με την προσπάθεια αυτή δεν είμαστε ξένοι με το ασύρματο δίκτυο που προυπήρχε. Δείτε το σαν μία σχέση που θα κερδίσουν και οι δύο πλευρές. Εκτός από Clients θα υπάρξουν και πρόθυμα άτομα να στήσουν ΑΡ. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να κερδίσει ένα τοπικό υπάρχον δίκτυο από κάτι τέτοιο. Ξέρετε ότι αν θέλει το πανεπιστήμιο θεωρητικά μπορεί να στήσει ασύρματο δίκτυο, πρόβλημα χρημάτων δεν υπάρχει, τελικά όμως θα συνέφερε κάποιον κάτι τέτοιο;

Τεσπά, το νόημα είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να υπάρξει ένα κλίμα συνεργασίας, κάτι αντίστοιχο αν υπάρξει και στην Αθήνα δεν θα έχετε και προβλήματα. Μην ακούγονται υπερβολές, το 90% αυτών που διάβασα εδώ ήταν μάλλον υπερβολικά.

----------


## papashark

> Ακόμη θυμάμαι το νούμερο που είχε πει κάποτε οτι πλήρωνε ο achille (προτού μοιραστεί βέβαια η σύνδεσή μου στην intraconnect...).
> Αλλες εποχές βέβαια τότε, ενώ τώρα που κάποιοι έχουν τη σύνδεση του Πανεπιστημίου στο σπίτι τους (μέσω awmn βέβαια!), κόπτονται μή τυχόν και πάρουν κι άλλοι και χάσουν τη βολή τους...


Ακόμα μία προσωπική επίθεση με χτυπήματα κάτω από το τραπέζι, τι σου έφταιγε τώρα ο Αχιλλέας ?

Ώρες ώρες ντρέπομαι που συμμετέχω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις....

Λυπάμαι για μια φορά ακόμα Δαμιανέ για την συμπεριφορά σου.

Πιστεύω ότι ο κόσμος κατάλαβε το τεχνικά ανέφικτο της ιδέας σου, όπως και κατάλαβε τα τοιχόν προβλήματα που θα προκύψουν.

Επειδή σε λίγο θα έρθει και πάλι η σειρά μου με κάποια νέα προσωπική επίθεση εναντίων μου, και πριν εκτραχηνθεί η κατάσταση, θα ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα του Digi.....  ::

----------


## andreas

Ας παει καποιος σε μια σχολη και να κολησει μια ανακοινωση του στυλ:

"Επιχορηγουμενο Προγραμμα Μπλα-Μπλα
ΔΩΡΕΑΝ INTERNET στα σπιτια σας μεσω Wireless με εγκατασταση 150Ε
και χωρις χρεωσεις ανα μηνα"

και αν σε 48 ωρες δεν εχετε 100 νεους πελατες ..... (οχι μονο απο τα τμηματα της πληροφορικης.... Μπορει και καμια νοσηλευτρια  ::   ::  )

και εννοειται οτι θα απαιτουν και ταχυτητες και σταθεροτητα! Αλλιως θα φωναζουν (και ισως να εχουν και δικιο- με την λογικη οτι ειναι ενα προγραμμα με καποιο σκοπο & θα πρεπει να δουλευει).... 




> παρατηρηση δευτερη:συνηθως ολα τα ατομα αυτα κινουνται μεσα στην μερα στους ιδιους χρονους,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι περιπου μαζι πανε στην σχολη και περιπου μαζι γυρνανε σπιτι,που σημαινει οτι το δικτυο θα εχει ενα γονατισμα στο ΒW καποιες ωρες συνηθως το απογευμα που θα συνεχιζεται ολο το βραδυ μεχρι το πρωι που υποθετουμε οτι καποιοι φητοιτες θα κλεινουν τα pc για οικονομια.


ναι, ειναι σαν να εχεις DSL και να κλεινεις το πσ. Μονο που εδω ουτε την DSL πληρωνεις.... (μην μου πεις οικονομια ρευματος - ποιο πολυ σκεφτομαι την μολυνση που προκαλει το ρευμα που καιω)

Εκτος απο ολα αυτα που λεμε το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην υλοποιειται καλα λεει ο Digi

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανε,φοιτητης ημουν πριν αρκετα χρονια,επισης φοιτητρια ηταν και η αδερφη μου 6 χρονια μετα απο μενα,φοιτητες ειναι και τα παιδια αρκετων γνωστων μου,δεν εχω παρατηρησει καποια αλλαγη στις συνηθειες.

επαναλαμβανω οτι ευτυχως που το adsl επεσε αρκετα και θα πεσει και περιπου αλλο ενα 20-30% πριν τους ολυμπιακους.
οσο για τις τιμες το πιο απλο ειναι να κοιταξεις τους τιμοκαταλογους των provider και θα δεις και ποσο στοιχιζει και τι πακετα εχουν βγει και τι ταση υπαρχει στις τιμες.




> Αλλες εποχές βέβαια τότε, ενώ τώρα που κάποιοι έχουν τη σύνδεση του Πανεπιστημίου στο σπίτι τους (μέσω awmn βέβαια!), κόπτονται μή τυχόν και πάρουν κι άλλοι και χάσουν τη βολή τους...


αυτο ειναι πολυ φτηνο (αν και δεν αφορα εμενα,φωτογραφιζει καποιον) και ουσιαστικα ειναι,πως να το πω τωρα,υποτιμητικο και απαξιωτικο για σενα που το λες.




> Παράθεση: 
> [quote:affa1]παρατηρηση τεταρτη: σηκωνει το δικτυο αλλους (τουλαχιστον) 400-500 πεινασμενους leechers (κοιτωντας και τις τιμες των dvd-r) μεσα στους επομενους 6 μηνες; αυτη ειναι μια κατα βαση θεωρητικη ερωτηση με γνωστη απαντηση,αλλα ας απαντησουν οι τεχνικοι του δικτυου.


Δηλαδή Σωτήρη, ξαναρωτώ, τί θα λέμε σε ένα χρόνο από σήμερα στον 401ο που θα εμφανιστεί να συνδεθεί (και δεν θα είναι φοιτητής); Θα τον ανακρίνουμε αν είναι leecher, αν έχει dvd-r , πόσους δίσκους έχει κλπ. αηδίες; 
Κι αν αυτός ο 401ος ήσουν εσύ Σωτήρη, θα σου άρεσε; Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο... [/quote:affa1]
δεν απαντησες εσυ ομως εαν κατα την γνωμη σου το δικτυο αντεχει το παραπανω φορτιο ,και επειδη ουτε εσυ αλλα ουτε και εγω ειμαστε τεχνικοι δικτυων,αυτοι που ειναι ειπαν οτι δεν αντεχει,δεν θα ηταν φρονιμο να τους ακουσουμε?
η δικια μου απαντηση ειναι οτι εαν δεν αντεχει το δικτυο ,δεν πρεπει να δεχτουμε αλλους.
η μονη περιπτωση που θα πρεπει να αλλαξει αυτο ειναι εαν και εφοσον αλλαξουν και οι συνθηκες υποδομης που υπαρχουν τωρα.
_και πως θα γινει αυτο?_



> Οι φορείς έχουν δώσει και συνεχώς δίνουν πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ για να δημιουργήσουν την απαιτούμενη υποδομή οι δήμοι και άλλοι φορείς, αναπτύσσοντας δίκτυα ασύρματα ή με οπτικές ίνες.


μαλλον ετσι,μια που τα λεφτα που χρειαζονται ειναι απιστευτα πολλα για τα δικα μας μεγεθη.

και εδω ερχομαι σε μια κουβεντα καποιου (που συμπαθω) εδω μεσα
_"εαν ειναι να πουληθουμε ας πουληθουμε ακριβα"_
τι σημαινει αυτο?
σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να δωσουμε την χρηση του δικτυου *και* σε καποιους αλλους οι οποιοι με την σειρα τους θα εχουν δωσει αρκετα εκατομμυρια ευρω για να αλλαξει ολη η δομη του δικτυου (γιατι δεν νομιζω να πιστευεις οτι με την αναρχη δομη που εχει τωρα μπορει να συνεχισει να υφιστατε με διπλασιασμο του φορτιου),να αλλαξει η τοπολογια του (πχ να γινει με συνδεομενους δακτυλιους) ,να στηθει επαγγελματικα με εξοπλισμο (πολλα και πανακριβα router,switches,etc) και ανθρωπους (καποιους administrator) ,οπου μπορει να καλυφθει ενσυρματα να γινει (πχ μεταξυ πανεπιστημιων),και να δωθει ιντερνετ απο αυτο που εχει τωρα η ακαδημαικη κοινοτητα.

φυσικα μολις γινουν τα παραπανω θα αρχισουν οι μυνησεις απο τους isp για αθεμιτο ανταγωισμο ,διαφυγοντα κερδη κλπ γιατι εχει μεγαλη διαφορα να μοιραζεται ιντερνετ για ιδια χρηση μεταξυ καποιων μελων,απο το να μοιραζεται δωρεαν ιντερνετ σε ολες τις χιλιαδες των φοιτητων της Αθηνας .

----------


## dti

> Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη δοκιμάζουμε εδώ και 1 περίπου μήνα μία ανάλογη υπηρεσία μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν προσπαθήσαμε να "εκμεταλευτούμε" το δίκτυο. Δείτε το σαν ανάπτυξη του υπάρχοντος δικτύου. Πολλοί φοιτητές έχουν πλέον έναν λόγο παραπάνω να μπουν στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. 
> 
> Τεσπά, το νόημα είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να υπάρξει ένα κλίμα συνεργασίας, κάτι αντίστοιχο αν υπάρξει και στην Αθήνα δεν θα έχετε και προβλήματα. Μην ακούγονται υπερβολές, το 90% αυτών που διάβασα εδώ ήταν μάλλον υπερβολικά.


Μακάρι να πετύχει το "πείραμά" σας. Αν θέλεις και μπορείς σε παρακαλώ δώσε μας κάποια νούμερα (αριθμός συνδεδεμένων φοιτητών, πόσοι είναι νέοι στο δίκτυο που ήλθαν μόνο και μόνο για το δωρεάν Internet, πόσες σχολές συμμετέχουν, με πόσα access points ή με πόσα backbone links, κλπ.).


Και να μην πετύχει όμως, τί είχατε τί χάσατε; Οι "κακοί leechers" μόλις απογοητευθούν από το αργό δίκτυο θα αποχωρήσουν, όπως άλλωστε έκαναν κάποιοι ήδη από εδώ...

----------


## dfragos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dfragos
> 
> Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη δοκιμάζουμε εδώ και 1 περίπου μήνα μία ανάλογη υπηρεσία μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν προσπαθήσαμε να "εκμεταλευτούμε" το δίκτυο. Δείτε το σαν ανάπτυξη του υπάρχοντος δικτύου. Πολλοί φοιτητές έχουν πλέον έναν λόγο παραπάνω να μπουν στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. 
> 
> Τεσπά, το νόημα είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να υπάρξει ένα κλίμα συνεργασίας, κάτι αντίστοιχο αν υπάρξει και στην Αθήνα δεν θα έχετε και προβλήματα. Μην ακούγονται υπερβολές, το 90% αυτών που διάβασα εδώ ήταν μάλλον υπερβολικά.
> 
> 
> Μακάρι να πετύχει το "πείραμά" σας. Αν θέλεις και μπορείς σε παρακαλώ δώσε μας κάποια νούμερα (αριθμός συνδεδεμένων φοιτητών, πόσοι είναι νέοι στο δίκτυο που ήλθαν μόνο και μόνο για το δωρεάν Internet, πόσες σχολές συμμετέχουν, με πόσα access points ή με πόσα backbone links, κλπ.).
> 
> Και να μην πετύχει όμως, τί είχατε τί χάσατε; Οι "κακοί leechers" μόλις απογοητευθούν από το αργό δίκτυο θα αποχωρήσουν, όπως άλλωστε έκαναν κάποιοι ήδη από εδώ...


Στοιχεία δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω αυτή την στιγμή. Αν και δεν μιλάμε για "πείραμα" αλλά για μία προσπάθεια να γίνει κάτι σοβαρό, είμαστε σε πολύ αρχικό στάδιο και δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε και να κάνουμε ανακοινώσεις ή να λέμε λεπτομέρειες.

Σκοπός τέτοιων προσπαθειών είναι να βοηθήσει στην δικτύωση-διασύνδεση των φοιτητών και όχι στην ικανοποίηση των αναγκών τους σε bandwith. Αν θέλεις, ειδικά για σχολές που έχουν σχέση με πληροφορική είναι ένας τρόπος να βοηθήσεις τους φοιτητές να μάθουν. Ακόμα και για τις "ορδές" που όπως λέτε θα τραβούν συνέχεια, αν γίνει έτσι, υπάρχει λύση. 

Δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει στην Αθήνα, αλλά θεωρώ ότι μιλάτε εντελώς υποθετικά για το τί θα γίνει με αποτέλεσμα να ακούγονται όπως είπα και πριν πολλές υπερβολές.

----------


## dti

ΟΚ κράτα μας ενήμερους, έστω και με pm.
Λυπάμαι που διάβασες τόσες υπερβολές και σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## sotiris

Dαμιανε,μηπως μπορεις να απαντησεις σε παρακαλω,στο δευτερο quote του παραπανω ποστ μου?

εγω απαντησα στην ερωτηση που μου εθεσες,εσυ δεν απαντησες ομως.

----------


## dti

Δεν σου απάντησα γιατί πίστευα οτι θα καταλάβαινες οτι αυτό που έγραψες δεν στέκει...




> παρατηρηση τεταρτη: σηκωνει το δικτυο αλλους (τουλαχιστον) 400-500 πεινασμενους leechers (κοιτωντας και τις τιμες των dvd-r) μεσα στους επομενους 6 μηνες; αυτη ειναι μια κατα βαση θεωρητικη ερωτηση με γνωστη απαντηση,αλλα ας απαντησουν οι τεχνικοι του δικτυου.
> 
> 
> [quote:7ff33]Δηλαδή Σωτήρη, ξαναρωτώ, τί θα λέμε σε ένα χρόνο από σήμερα στον 401ο που θα εμφανιστεί να συνδεθεί (και δεν θα είναι φοιτητής); Θα τον ανακρίνουμε αν είναι leecher, αν έχει dvd-r , πόσους δίσκους έχει κλπ. αηδίες; 
> Κι αν αυτός ο 401ος ήσουν εσύ Σωτήρη, θα σου άρεσε; Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο...


δεν απαντησες εσυ ομως εαν κατα την γνωμη σου το δικτυο αντεχει το παραπανω φορτιο ,και επειδη ουτε εσυ αλλα ουτε και εγω ειμαστε τεχνικοι δικτυων,αυτοι που ειναι ειπαν οτι δεν αντεχει,δεν θα ηταν φρονιμο να τους ακουσουμε?
η δικια μου απαντηση ειναι οτι εαν δεν αντεχει το δικτυο ,δεν πρεπει να δεχτουμε αλλους.
η μονη περιπτωση που θα πρεπει να αλλαξει αυτο ειναι εαν και εφοσον αλλαξουν και οι συνθηκες υποδομης που υπαρχουν τωρα.
_και πως θα γινει αυτο?_[/quote:7ff33]

Αν τους διώξουμε, τί θα τους εμποδίσει να στήσουν το δικό τους δίκτυο; Πολύ πιο μεγάλο κακό θα κάνουν στήνοντας το super Extreme Turbo G με omni κεραία 12άρα τουλάχιστον (έτσι για να τους πιάνει όλη η Αττική), αδιαφορώντας για κανάλια που χρησιμοποιούμε, ισχύ εκπομπής, κλπ.

Το έχουμε ξαναπεί: Με το να αγκαλιάζουμε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο και με το να τον ενημερώνουμε σωστά, βοηθάμε εμάς τους ίδιους και το δίκτυο γενικότερα. 
Και σε ξαναρωτώ Σωτήρη, εσύ θα ήσουν στο awmn σήμερα, αν πέρυσι, περίπου 10 μήνες πριν, είχαμε ακολουθήσει τις προτάσεις του MAuVE (που συμπαθείς) για consolidation του δικτύου (που τότε ήταν στο 1/3 και ούτε του σημερινού awmn...)

----------


## vegos

> Σαν και μένα θα βρεις πολλούς, με ενδιαφέρει όταν θέλω ένα αρχείο να μπορώ να το τραβήξω γρήγορα, πχ από τον κοντινότερο κόμβο (βλέπε hook), άλλοι πάλι δεν έχουν βάλει ποτέ DC++, παράδειγμα ο MAuVE, ο Alexandros, και άλλοι....


Οκ, εσείς, οι "καλοί" users λοιπόν, για βγάλτε μου στατιστικά, πόσοι είσαστε στο σύνολο των users του AWMN...

Γιατί ίδιο leeching για μένα είναι και να τραβήξεις το iso του debian, και το Hulk.. 




> Μην ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα, και μην εξισώνουμε όλον τον κόσμο.


Απλώς, γράφω την αλήθεια πάνω. Το ποσοστό των users που κατεβάσανε και θα κατεβάσουν, είναι μεγαλύτερο από 97%...

Οπότε, ΠΩΣ θα υποστηρίξεις όλους αυτούς; 




> Ναι πολλοί από εμάς ήρθαν κυρίως για το file transfer, κάποιοι λίγοι για το τσάμπα ίντερνετ, υπήρχαν όμως οι εραστές της δημιουργείας (MAuVE, Νgia, κλπ), αυτοί που τους αρέσει να προσφέρουν, να βοηθούν, να πειραματίζονται, αλλά και αυτοί που θέλουν απλά να κάνουν video ψοnference με την κοπέλα τους (το ψ δεν είναι λάθος).


Γιατί, αυτό δεν είναι -εξίσου- σπατάλη bandwidth; Άλλο το ότι ίσως έχει περισσότερη σημασία -για μένα, για σένα- από κάποιον άλλον.. Αλλά κι αυτό χρειάζεται bandwidth...




> Να έρθουν όσοι φοιτητές θέλουν στο awmn, αρκεί σκοπός τους να είναι να προσφέρουν και κάτι στο σύνολο, να έχουν κοινούς σκοπούς με τους σκοπούς του συλλόγου, να βοηθήσουν στην διάδοση, στην προσφορά, στον πειραματισμό, στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου. Όχι να είναι απλά νούμερα στην nodedb......


Ποια νούμερα; Τώρα σβήσανε τους μισούς χεχε...

Και για να επανέλθω...

Ας έρθουν φοιτητές... Άλλωστε, και τώρα, μπορούν να μπουν.. Ας έρθει όποιος θέλει.. Άλλωστε, μην νομίζεις.. Για λίγο θα το χαρούμε ακόμα...

Ήδη, τα links δυσκολέψανε.. Οπότε, ή θα γίνουμε ΤΟΣΟΙ πολλοί, με πολλά APs και πολλά BB links (που'ντα ::  ώστε να υπερκαλύπτουμε τον θόρυβο, ή θα γεμίσουμε κι άλλο θόρυβο, και θα σταματήσουμε να παίζουμε.. So simple...




> Το ερώτημα είναι ναι να δεχτούμε όλο αυτο τον όγκο .. με τι ταχύτητα; Τα πολλά αυτοκίνητα σε εναν στενό δρόμο δημιουργούν κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα. Η b τεχνολογία δεν θα μας καλύπτει πια αλλά και με τόσα κοντινά BB link ούτε τα κανάλια! Υπάρχει και ένα όριο ...


Και ρωτάω εγώ τώρα.. Περνάνε 4 aps από το link μου.. Θα αντέξει άλλους 20 clients που πιθανόν αντιστοιχούν; Σαφώς και όχι...

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχουμε ΟΛΟΙ πρόβλημα, και εμείς, που ήδη παίζουμε, και αυτοί, που ΘΑ θελήσουν να παίξουν...

Πρέπει να τους κόψουμε αν μπουν;
Σαφώς και ΟΧΙ, αφού είμαστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο.

Πρέπει να τους ζητήσουμε να μπουν;
Και πάλι ΟΧΙ.. Όποιος θέλει, το κάνει γιατί "γουστάρει" να πειραματιστεί, να μάθει πέντε πράγματα, και ίσως έτσι βοηθήσει κι όλας..

Και στην τελική, γιατί από την "ασύρματη γραμμή" μου να τραβάει downloads ή να μπαίνει στο PC της σχολής του ο Χ φοιτητής; 

Και αφού θα κάνω τη ζωή του πιο εύκολη, γιατί να μην μπαίνω κι εγώ στο γραφείο μου; Να ρίξουμε κι εκεί έναν κόμβο; Να αρχίσω την τηλε-εργασία, στο τελείως τσάμπα;




> 2 συνήθη interfaces στοιχίζουν στη χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων: 
> 2 * 35 ευρώ (Netgear PCI) =70 
> 2 * 65 ευρώ (πιάτα Στέλιου)=130 
> Καλώδια + pigtails = 50 
> PC (αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν υπάρχει)=100 
> Θες άλλα 50 για κάλυψη του ταρατσοpc; Σύνολο από 250 έως 400 ευρώ.


Εεε, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν βγαίνει έτσι Δαμιανέ...
Υπολογίζεις μόνο το υλικό κόστος, κι όχι την εργασία, το όλο πρόβλημα που θα δημιουργηθεί στο δίκτυο (λάθος routes, θόρυβος κλπ)
Σαν χρηματικό κόστος είναι σωστό... 
Το αποτέλεσμα με ψιλο-προβληματίζει...




> παρατηρηση πεμπτη: εαν τελικα γινει αυτο,ας δωσουν καποια εκατομμυρια οι φορεις να αναβαθμιστει το ΒΒ με προδιαγραφες provider με οτι σημαινει αυτο.


Βρε Σωτήρη, για πες μου.. Έρχεται σήμερα κάποιος, και λέει "Κύριοι, πάρτε 100,000 ευρώ, για να αναβαθμίσετε τους κόμβους σας". Δεν με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή η περίπτωση του ανταλλάγματος (πχ φοιτητές ή ότι άλλο).

Και μοιράζονται χρήματα. Ξέρεις τι θα γίνει;

α) Θα τσακωθώ εγώ με σένα, γιατί εσύ πήρες 500 ευρώ να βάλεις cisco κι εγώ 300.
β) Θα τσακωθώ εγώ με τον Νάσο, γιατί ο Νάσος πήρε χρήματα κι εγώ όχι.
γ) Εγώ δεν θα πάρει ούτε μία δραχμή από αυτά, ούτε θα ζητήσω, γιατί το κάνω για την πλάκα μου. Εσύ θα πάρεις. Θα τσακωθούμε αργότερα γιατί ο δικός μου, παρωχημένης τεχνολογίας εξοπλισμός, προκαλεί πρόβλημα.

Γνωρίζεις ότι όπου κι αν μπλέκει χρήμα στη μέση, αρχίζουν τα .. όργανα...

Πάμε στην περίπτωση τώρα που αντί για χρήματα, παίρνουμε ταράτσες.
Πρόσφατα, ο Jason είχε μια ταράτσα που εξυπηρετούσε αρκετούς, μέχρι που κατέβηκε. Δεν θα συμβεί το ίδιο και αργότερα νομίζεις;

Άλλο πράγμα η ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ ταράτσα, του πορωμένου user, κι άλλο η ξένη.. 




> Εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη δοκιμάζουμε εδώ και 1 περίπου μήνα μία ανάλογη υπηρεσία μέσω του ασύρματου δικτύου Θεσσαλονίκης. Δεν προσπαθήσαμε να "εκμεταλευτούμε" το δίκτυο. Δείτε το σαν ανάπτυξη του υπάρχοντος δικτύου. Πολλοί φοιτητές έχουν πλέον έναν λόγο παραπάνω να μπουν στο ασύρματο δίκτυο.


Το ερώτημα όμως είναι.. Χρειάζεται να δώσουμε λόγο σε κάποιον να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυό μας, ή αν θέλει πραγματικά να ασχοληθεί, ας έρθει μόνος του;




> Τεσπά, το νόημα είναι ότι προσπαθούμε να υπάρξει ένα κλίμα συνεργασίας, κάτι αντίστοιχο αν υπάρξει και στην Αθήνα δεν θα έχετε και προβλήματα. Μην ακούγονται υπερβολές, το 90% αυτών που διάβασα εδώ ήταν μάλλον υπερβολικά.


Ευτυχώς, στην Θεσσαλονίκη -deja vu- όλα λειτουργούν καλύτερα.. Την εποχή των εν Αθήναις τσακωμών του Fido πχ, εσείς παίζατε μια χαρά  :: 




> Αν τους διώξουμε, τί θα τους εμποδίσει να στήσουν το δικό τους δίκτυο; Πολύ πιο μεγάλο κακό θα κάνουν στήνοντας το super Extreme Turbo G με omni κεραία 12άρα τουλάχιστον (έτσι για να τους πιάνει όλη η Αττική), αδιαφορώντας για κανάλια που χρησιμοποιούμε, ισχύ εκπομπής, κλπ.


Δαμιανέ, τώρα αυτό δεν γίνεται; Δεν υπάρχουν παρέες, που ΔΕΝ θέλουν το AWMN, θέλουν απλώς να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους... Καλά κάνουν οι άνθρωποι, ΔΕΝ μπορούμε, και ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ κανένα δικαίωμα να τους πούμε το παραμικρό. Δεν είναι δική μας η μπάντα, ακόμα κι αν είμαστε οι περισσότεροι...





> Το έχουμε ξαναπεί: Με το να αγκαλιάζουμε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο και με το να τον ενημερώνουμε σωστά, βοηθάμε εμάς τους ίδιους και το δίκτυο γενικότερα.


Σαφώς και έτσι πρέπει. Και να δίνουμε σωστές συμβουλές εδώ, ακόμα κι αν δεν θέλουν να συνδεθούν μαζί μας... Έτσι, τουλάχιστον, δεν θα κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους (όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται, γιατί οι άλλοι, θα το κάναν έτσι κι αλλιώς).

----------


## sotiris

> Και σε ξαναρωτώ Σωτήρη, εσύ θα ήσουν στο awmn σήμερα, αν πέρυσι, περίπου 10 μήνες πριν, είχαμε ακολουθήσει τις προτάσεις του MAuVE (που συμπαθείς) για consolidation του δικτύου (που τότε ήταν στο 1/3 και ούτε του σημερινού awmn...)


αν και εχω απαντησει ξανα στο ιδιο ερωτημα,θα το πω παλι,οχι πιθανον δεν θα ημουνα στο δικτυο,αν και ο Νικος δεν νομιζω να μιλησε ποτε για ολοκληρωτικο κλεισιμο του δικτυου,αν και ο πιο καταλληλος να μιλησει για αυτο ειναι ο ιδιος.




> δεν απαντησες εσυ ομως εαν κατα την γνωμη σου το δικτυο αντεχει το παραπανω φορτιο ,και επειδη ουτε εσυ αλλα ουτε και εγω ειμαστε τεχνικοι δικτυων,αυτοι που ειναι ειπαν οτι δεν αντεχει


επειδη χαζος δεν εισαι,και αποφευγεις εντεχνως να παρει ξεκαθαρη θεση,τεκμηριωμενη για το θεμα αυτο,στο θετω παλι (και αυτην την φορα, οπως ειδες και εσυ, δεν θα μπορεσεις να εχεις ετοιμο παραδειγμα απο κατι παρομοιο ,οπως ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω απο την Θεσσαλονίκη).

οπως βλεπεις εγω απαντω σε οτι με ρωτας και ξερω,και σε οτι δεν ξερω προσπαθω να ρωτησω αυτους που ξερουν να μου πουν την γνωμη τους.εσυ?




> Αν τους διώξουμε, τί θα τους εμποδίσει να στήσουν το δικό τους δίκτυο;


*μιλαμε παντα για τους φοιτητες ε?*
γιατι τετοιες προσπαθειες χρειαζονται υποδομη.
υποδομη σημαινει αρχικα ενα καλοστημενο ΒΒ,σημαινει χρηματα,σημαινει τεχνικους με @@ και οχι @@ τεχνικους (βλεπε owmn)...φοιτητες υπηρχαν και πριν το awmn και θα υπαρχουν και μετα,δεν εστησε κανεις τους (μαζικα οπως προτεινεις) ομως καποιο ασυρματο δικτυο,και οσοι φοιτητες ειναι στο awmn ειναι παραδειγματα τρανα για τους υπολοιπους που οπως βλεπεις και εσυ δεν τους ακολουθουν απο μονοι τους οι υπολοιποι....γιατι?...επειδη ανηκουν σε καποια αλλη κατηγορια και δεν τους ενδιαφερουν τα ιδια πραγματα,ετσι εαν και εσυ θεωρεις τους φοιτητες μελη μας οτι ειναι σωστοι και αξιοι για το δικτυο,οι υπολοιποι (ο σωρος, η μαζα) αποκλειονται εξ'αρχης.
αλλο παραδειγμα του γιατι δεν μπορει να στησει μια ομαδα χωρις χρηματα,μερακι και κεφι για αυτο που κανει κατι μεγαλο και τρανο οπως ειναι το awmn (πρωτο στην ευρωπη),και ειναι καταδικασμενη να αποτυχει ειναι τα μικρα ¨κλειστα¨δικτυα καποιων πολεων (των γνωστων) που οι υπολοιποι απο εκει ηδη τους παρακαπτουν για να συνδεθουν με εμας....κλασσικο παραδειγμα η περιοχη του Μενιδιου (tyfeonas,deysta,tilegrafitis,pater familias2 klp) που εφυγαν απο τον λοκ και επεσαν σε μενα σαν πρωτη λυση.

*ολοι οι υπολοιποι που δεν ειναι φοιτητες* οτι και να κανουμε θα το στησουν το δικτυο τους και θα το χρησιμοποιουν οσο τους αποδιδει η επενδυση που θα εχουν κανει...μολις δουν οτι δεν ειναι ανεκτα τα ελαχιστα standard που εχουν απλα θα περασουν σε κατι αλλο...εμεις ομως επειδη δεν κερδιζουμε κατι απο αυτο που κανουμε,οταν αυτοι θα φυγουν εμεις θα ειμαστε εκει, ξανα με καθαροτερη μπαντα...εμεις εχουμε χρονο να περιμενουμε καποιο καιρο με χαλια λινκ,οι αλλοι δεν εχουν.

εκτος βεβαια και εαν εννοεις οτι για να προστατεψουμε την μπαντα να "νοικιασουμε" το ΒΒ σε επαγγελματιες,εταιριες,γραφεια κλπ....πραγμα που το θεωρω αστειο.

----------


## sotiris

Αντωνη



> sotiris έγραψε: 
> παρατηρηση πεμπτη: εαν τελικα γινει αυτο,ας δωσουν καποια εκατομμυρια οι φορεις να αναβαθμιστει το ΒΒ με προδιαγραφες provider με οτι σημαινει αυτο. 
> 
> 
> Βρε Σωτήρη, για πες μου.. Έρχεται σήμερα κάποιος, και λέει "Κύριοι, πάρτε 100,000 ευρώ, για να αναβαθμίσετε τους κόμβους σας". Δεν με απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή η περίπτωση του ανταλλάγματος (πχ φοιτητές ή ότι άλλο). 
> 
> Και μοιράζονται χρήματα. Ξέρεις τι θα γίνει; 
> 
> α) Θα τσακωθώ εγώ με σένα, γιατί εσύ πήρες 500 ευρώ να βάλεις cisco κι εγώ 300. 
> ...


ισως δεν εγινα απολυτα κατανοητος και συγνωμη για αυτο,μιλησα για ολοκληρωτικη αλλαγη του ΒΒ (πχ 150 κομβοι) με απολυτη καλυψη εξοδων και προδιαγραφες provider-isp,μιλησα για συνδεση ενσυρματη οπου ειναι εφικτη,μιλησα για παροχη ανθρωπων που θα συντηρουν και θα επιβλεπουν ολα τα παραπανω,μιλησα για αλλαγη της τοπολογιας του δικτυου....τα 100000€ δεν φτανουν ουτε για αρχη,λειπουν μηδενικα.
εαν φτιακτει ενα ΒΒ με τετοιες προδιαγραφες θα αντεξει μεγαλη κινηση
*εαν πουληθουμε, να πουληθουμε ακριβα*
βεβαια ετσι οπως σωστα ειπε ο Πανος θα χασουμε τον ελεγχο του awmn,αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη κουβεντα.

----------


## vegos

> μιλησα για ολοκληρωτικη αλλαγη του ΒΒ (πχ 150 κομβοι) με απολυτη καλυψη εξοδων και προδιαγραφες provider-isp,μιλησα για συνδεση ενσυρματη οπου ειναι εφικτη,μιλησα για παροχη ανθρωπων που θα συντηρουν και θα επιβλεπουν ολα τα παραπανω,μιλησα για αλλαγη της τοπολογιας του δικτυου....τα 100000€ δεν φτανουν ουτε για αρχη,λειπουν μηδενικα.
> εαν φτιακτει ενα ΒΒ με τετοιες προδιαγραφες θα αντεξει μεγαλη κινηση
> *εαν πουληθουμε, να πουληθουμε ακριβα*
> βεβαια ετσι οπως σωστα ειπε ο Πανος θα χασουμε τον ελεγχο του awmn,αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη κουβεντα.


Χμ.. Ξέρεις πια είναι η διαφορά;

Εσύ (το λέω έτσι, όχι προσωπικά) μπορεί να θέλεις να πουληθεί το AWMN, και να πουληθεί ΠΟΛΥ ακριβά. Δεκτό.

Από την άλλη, εγώ, ο Vegos, κάνω κατά βάση την πλάκα μου. Έστησα τον κόμβο μου, γιατί ήθελα να ασχοληθώ, γιατί έχω αποθημένο με τα ασύρματα γενικότερα, γιατί επειδή κλπ, δεν έχει σημασία.. 

Ακόμα κι αν το AWMN προσπαθήσει να "πουληθεί", επειδή υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σαν κι εμένα, το σενάριο αυτό δεν θα παίξει...

Υπάρχει κόσμος, που δεν ενδιαφέρεται να κερδίσει χρήματα από αυτό, αντιθέτως επενδύει χρήματα σε κάτι που δεν θα του αποφέρει κέρδος.

Θα συνεχίσω λοιπόν να μπαίνω στο dc++ του Painter και κάνουμε την πλάκα μας με τον Radagast, τον Max, τον Painter, τον Thanasis κλπ, γιατί όπως είπα και πριν, κάνουμε την πλάκα μας, το hobby μας...

Απλώς, το χω ξαναπεί, το AWMN ως Σύλλογος, παίζει με λάθος σκεπτικό, ανάποδα ίσως απ' ότι το AWMN σαν δίκτυο.

Εγώ, ως user, θέλω να κάνω την πλάκα μου. Αλλιώς, ποιος ο λόγος να έχω δεσμευμένο ένα PC όλη μέρα, και άγχος όταν φεύγω διακοπές για το αν δουλεύει κλπ;

Ο Σύλλογος, θέλει να γίνει γνωστό το δίκτυο, να πάρει επιδοτήσεις, να στήσει εξοπλισμό κλπ..

ΕΔΩ είναι η ουσιαστική όμως διαφορά.. Καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ή ο Σύλλογος δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε (κατ' εμέ, λάθος που ξεκίνησε να υπάρχει Σύλλογος ΠΡΙΝ το δίκτυο, αν και τότε, ήταν ίσως η μόνη περίοδος που πρόσφερε, κάνοντας την αρχική προσπάθεια γνωστή, ομαδικές παραγγελίες όταν δεν υπήρχε εξοπλισμός, κλπ), ή θα έπρεπε να ασχολείται αποκλειστκά και μόνο με το τεχνικό μέρος (πχ σκέψεις για βελτίωση του δικτύου, νέες υπηρεσίες, σχεδιασμός backbone όπου είναι εφικτό, οργάνωση γενικότερα), και όχι με διαφήμιση, προγράμματα, χρήματα, κλπ...

Τελικά, είδες;
Όπου μπλέξει το χρήμα, γίνεται μπάχαλο...

----------


## sotiris

*εαν δεν μπορουμε να το αποφυγουμε...ας χαλαρωσουμε να το απολαυσουμε τουλαχιστον...*

πιστευεις οτι θα αλλαξουν οι συνηθειες σου ως προς το δικτυο εαν ερθει ενας τεχνικος καποια στιγμη σπιτι σου και σου δωσει ενα *πχ* γαματο cisco και ενα switch για να σηκωνει τα 4-5 interface που θα εχεις?
(και βγαλεις *πχ* το τριετιας pc που εχεις για router-server)
παλι 


> Θα συνεχίσω λοιπόν να μπαίνω στο dc++ του Painter και κάνουμε την πλάκα μας με τον Radagast, τον Max, τον Painter, τον Thanasis κλπ, γιατί όπως είπα και πριν, κάνουμε την πλάκα μας, το hobby μας...


μονο που θα περνανε απο το κομβο σου και η κινηση καποιων δεκαδων ακομα ατομων.




> Όπου μπλέξει το χρήμα, γίνεται μπάχαλο...


ειναι αναγκαιο κακο ομως,τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για αυτο?

----------


## vegos

> πιστευεις οτι θα αλλαξουν οι συνηθειες σου ως προς το δικτυο εαν ερθει ενας τεχνικος καποια στιγμη σπιτι σου και σου δωσει ενα *πχ* γαματο cisco και ενα switch για να σηκωνει τα 4-5 interface που θα εχεις?
> (και βγαλεις *πχ* το τριετιας pc που εχεις για router-server)


Κοίταξε να δεις.. Επειδή δεν θέλω να έχω δεσμεύσεις από κανέναν, δεν θα δεχθώ το σούπερ ντούπερ cisco. Γιατι θέλω, ΟΤΑΝ και ΑΜΑ μου την βαρέσει, να πατήσω ένα POWER OFF στο διακόπτη, και τέλος...
Αρκετές υποχρεώσεις έχω, δεν θέλω να βάλω κι άλλες στο κεφάλι μου..

Άλλωστε, όπως σου είπα και πριν, προτιμώ έτσι.. Ξανάπιασα το linux και αξιοποίησα το παλιό PCακι που καθόταν (αλλιώς θα έστηνα σε windows πχ), οπότε έκανα κάτι δημιουργικό και έμαθα και πέντε πράγματα...

Δεν αγοράζονται όλα....




> μονο που θα περνανε απο το κομβο σου και η κινηση καποιων δεκαδων ακομα ατομων.


Και τώρα αν θέλουν μόνοι τους, ας περάσουν.. Αλλά να το θέλουν οι ίδιοι να πειραματιστούν με το δίκτυο, όχι να τους καλέσω εγώ, προσφέροντας τους ή ταζοντάς τους κάτι....




> ειναι αναγκαιο κακο ομως,τι μπορουμε να κανουμε για αυτο?


Δεν είναι αναγκαίο κακό. Μόνοι μας ψάχνουμε να βρούμε χρήματα, τα οποία όμως, πραγματικά τα θέλουμε;

[Αν κι απ' ότι βλέπω δηλαδή, το ΔΣ μάλλον τα θέλει...]

----------


## papashark

> Ας έρθουν φοιτητές... Άλλωστε, και τώρα, μπορούν να μπουν.. Ας έρθει όποιος θέλει.. Άλλωστε, μην νομίζεις.. Για λίγο θα το χαρούμε ακόμα...
> 
> Ήδη, τα links δυσκολέψανε.. Οπότε, ή θα γίνουμε ΤΟΣΟΙ πολλοί, με πολλά APs και πολλά BB links (που'ντα ώστε να υπερκαλύπτουμε τον θόρυβο, ή θα γεμίσουμε κι άλλο θόρυβο, και θα σταματήσουμε να παίζουμε.. So simple...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Πρέπει να τους κόψουμε αν μπουν;
> Σαφώς και ΟΧΙ, αφού είμαστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο.
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Αντώνη, όποιος θέλει να μπει, να μπει, δεν χρειάζετε να δώσουμε το σούπερ ντούπερ κίνητρο για να έλθουν.

Κάνουμε το χόμπυ μας κυρίως, όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν χόμπυ ας έρθουν και εκείνοι.

Δεν χρειάζετε διαρκείς προβολή, και μαζική διαφήμιση. Προσεχτική, μετρημένη και σοβαρή προβολή, επιλεκτική διαφήμιση.

Δεν κλείνουμε την πόρτα σε κανέναν, απλά δεν "πουλάμε το προϊόν" μας διαφημίζοντας κίνητρα για να έρθει ο κόσμος. Χόμπυ κάνουμε, άλλοι πιο σοβαρά, άλλοι πιο χαβαλεδιάρικα, πάντα χόμπυ όμως....




> ΕΔΩ είναι η ουσιαστική όμως διαφορά.. Καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ή ο Σύλλογος δεν θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε (κατ' εμέ, λάθος που ξεκίνησε να υπάρχει Σύλλογος ΠΡΙΝ το δίκτυο, αν και τότε, ήταν ίσως η μόνη περίοδος που πρόσφερε, κάνοντας την αρχική προσπάθεια γνωστή, ομαδικές παραγγελίες όταν δεν υπήρχε εξοπλισμός, κλπ), ή θα έπρεπε να ασχολείται αποκλειστκά και μόνο με το τεχνικό μέρος (πχ σκέψεις για βελτίωση του δικτύου, νέες υπηρεσίες, σχεδιασμός backbone όπου είναι εφικτό, οργάνωση γενικότερα), και όχι με διαφήμιση, προγράμματα, χρήματα, κλπ...


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι ο σύλλογος έχει ξεφύγει από τον στόχο του. Το λέμε ξανά και ξανά, είτε με άσχημο τρόπο, είτε με καλό τρόπο, πλην όμως δεν ακουγόμαστε πάντα (ή ακούγετε μόνο ο θόρυβος που δημιουργούμε.....)

----------


## Achille

> Και μην ακούτε αυτά που λέει ο papashark οτι στον φοιτητή στοιχίζει 30 ευρώ το μήνα το internet. Ξέρω πολλούς που τους στοιχίζει περισσότερο.
> Ακόμη θυμάμαι το νούμερο που είχε πει κάποτε οτι πλήρωνε ο achille (προτού μοιραστεί βέβαια η σύνδεσή μου στην intraconnect...).


Μάλλον εννοείς πριν αρχίσει να δίνει DSL ο ΟΤΕ. Εδώ και κανένα χρόνο όμως, δε νομίζω να ισχύει η ίδια κατάσταση, έτσι;




> Αλλες εποχές βέβαια τότε, ενώ τώρα που κάποιοι έχουν τη σύνδεση του Πανεπιστημίου στο σπίτι τους (μέσω awmn βέβαια!), κόπτονται μή τυχόν και πάρουν κι άλλοι και χάσουν τη βολή τους...


Είδες; Κατάφερες πάλι να βγάλεις από τη μύγα ξύγκι  :: 

Τι να το κάνω το ασύρματο Internet βρε, αφού θα βγάλω τα εκατομμύρια από τα επιδοτούμενα έργα της ΚτΠ, αυτό ξέχασες να το αναφέρεις  :: 

Σου υπενθυμίζω επίσης ότι δεν έχω γράψει τίποτα σε αυτό το topic, επομένως με κατηγορείς ερήμην.

Θα σου έλεγα να συνέλθεις, αλλά είναι φανερό ότι δεν πρόκειτε να αλλάξεις ποτέ. Ευτυχώς που είσαι καλός μόνο στα λόγια, και με λόγια δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

Βάλε λοιπόν εσύ τους φοιτητές στο AWMN, όπως έβαλες και τα έργα της ΚτΠ, τα Ολυμπιακά Hotspots, τις πανελλαδικές συνδέσεις μεταξύ των δικτύων και τα υπόλοιπα που έχεις εξαγγείλει κατά καιρούς.

----------


## sotiris

Συμφωνουμε Αντωνη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Και κάτι που δεν σκέυτηκε κανένας μέχρι τώρα:

Άντε και αποφασίζουμε να τα κάνουμε πλακάκια με το ΕΔΕΤ και να δώσουμε τσάμπα νετ, άντε και λύνουμε τα τεχνικά προβλήματα και το αδμινιστρατιον overhead, εμένα ποιός με εμπδίζει να αρνηθώ την σύνδεση του νέου φοιτητή στο AP μου? (που δεν έχω αλλα λέμε τώρα)

Αποψή μου είναι οτι το δύκτιο ανήκει ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ και κανένας δεν μπορεί να το ελένξει, ούτε να το ανταλάξει με κάτι άλο, ακόμα και άν αυτό το άλλο είναι 'για το καλό μας'

----------


## dti

> Αλλες εποχές βέβαια τότε, ενώ τώρα που κάποιοι έχουν τη σύνδεση του Πανεπιστημίου στο σπίτι τους (μέσω awmn βέβαια!), κόπτονται μή τυχόν και πάρουν κι άλλοι και χάσουν τη βολή τους...   
> 
> 
> Είδες; Κατάφερες πάλι να βγάλεις από τη μύγα ξύγκι





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Αν αυτοί οι φοιτητές είναι μέλη μας και αναγκάζονται σήμερα να κάνουν πλουσιώτερο τον πΟΤΕ, έχοντας μάλιστα μικρές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης, αυτό σου αρέσει;
> 
> 
> Όχι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν, πρόβλημα τους. *Άσε που και σήμερα οι περισσότεροι έχουν βρει τρόπο να μπαίνουν στις σχολές τους τσάμπα*.


  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Ωχ... 
> 
> 
> Θες να μας εξηγήσεις γιατί αναστενάζεις;


Κατάλαβες τώρα;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε παιδιά έλεος...

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Συμφωνώ 100% με ότι έχει πει μέχρι τώρα ο DiGi και σε κάποια σημεία και ο Vegos, απλά πράγματα ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. Τι άλλο πρέπει να πούμε δηλαδή ?
ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ δεν γίνεται...

Αν νομίζετε στο Ηράκλειο οτι είναι όλα καλά κι όλα ωραία, ρωτήστε πιοί και πόσοι παίρνουν internet, πόσο σταθερό είναι το δίκτυο, τι ταχύτητες πιάνουν κλπ. Θελετε να μάθετε για οργάνωση που είπατε και φοιτητές κλπ ? 'Οταν ήρθα Ηράκλειο το δίκτυο ήταν switched στο 192.168.χ.χ με d-link άκια που κάναν reset με χρονοδιακόπτες κι άλλα κουλά. Υπάρχει μιά ομάδα hardware η οποία αναλαμβάνει να στήσει το BB (και μόνο αυτοί) στην οποία υπάρχουν 5-6 ενεργά μέλη (κάποιοι απ' τους οποίους δεν είναι φοιτητές) και οι υπόλοιποι ξύνονται. Ακόμα και σήμερα τα παιδιά (αυτοί οι 5-6 και το Δ.Σ.) ψάχνουν τρόπους να ξεφύγουν από το 802.11 και ήδη ψάχνονται στο Ronja το οποίο άντε να δώσει 10Mbit σταθερό BB (που αμφιβάλω). Με αυτές τις προοπτικές και με το σκεπτικό οτι στο Ηράκλειο είναι όλοι όλοι 100-150 άτομα (και πολά λέω) συνδεδεμένοι δεν θέλω καν να σκεφτώ τι θα γίνει στο awmn αν μπει έτσι χύμα λαός που δεν κάνει τίποτα για το δίκτυο. Και για να τελειώνω με το Ηράκλειο, δεν πιστεύω οτι είναι αξιόπιστο δίκτυο σε καμία περίπτωση, χειρότερο κι απ' το δικό μας είναι και ο λόγος που κάπως δουλεύει είναι γιατί μπήκε καλός ασύρματος εξοπλισμός στις ταράτσες (cisco APs κλπ) από χρήματα του συλόγου και όταν άρχισε να στήνεται (θεωρώ οτι άρχισε να στήνεται από την στιγμή που έγινε routed) υπήρχε ήδη αρκετή εμπιρεία και δεν φάγαν τα μούτρα τους όσο εμείς. Στρωμένα με ροδοπέταλα, χωρίς να φοβούνται γιατί το πανεπιστήμιο είναι άσυλο, χωρις να έχουν πρόβλημα με τα χρήματα (πρόσφατα έδωσε και το πανεπιστήμιο 1000-1500 ευρώ ως φοιτητική μέριμνα), χωρίς να έχουν κάνει καμιά ομαδική σαν τις δικές μας κλπ, χωρίς να ρισκάρουν. Αν νομίζετε οτι έίμαι προκατιλειμένος κλπ σε αυτό τότε να σας πω οτι δεν θα κοιμόμουν ποτέ παρέα στο κρεβάτι μου με καμιά 20αριά κάρτες δικτύου και άλλες 10 γύρω γύρω στο σπίτι και με 2-3 PCιά στα πόδια μου αν δεν πίστευα οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, ούτε θα προσφερόμουν ποτέ να βοηθίσω αν δεν ήθελα το δίκτυο να πάει καλά...

Είμαι κι εγώ φοιτητής και έχω να πω το εξής ΔΕΝ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, εθελοντισμός δεν σημαίνει να κάτσουμε να μας @[email protected]#$, ούτε να κάνουμε αμάν και πως να έρθει κόσμος. Αυτό που επικρατεί στις σχολές υπολογιστών (αναφέρω αυτές γιατί προφανώς περισσότερος κόσμος θα έρθει από εκεί) είναι κάτι το απίστευτο, μου έχουν πει τα παιδιά οτι αν σε δουν να γράφεις σε κονσόλα είσαι "hacker" και κάτι τέτοια κουλά, λογικό είναι όταν κάποιος περνάει με 19 και 20 σε τέτοιες σχολές να μην έχει ασχοληθεί με υπολογιστές στο παρελθόν (αμα είχε ασχοληθεί δεν θα έβγαζε τέτοιους βαθμούς) οπότε για ποιό μεράκι λέμε ? Εδώ φρίξαμε με τον Κολοζόφ (που καλή πρόθεση είχε ο άνθρωπος) και τα παιδιά που κάναν όλη την ιστορία εκειπέρα με το Internet, θυμάστε πως έγινε η τοπολογία που πέσαν ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο για να πάρουν internet ? Θυμάστε γενικώς τι γινόταν με το Internet και γιατί είπαμε να μην προσφέρουμε χύμα στο κύμα Internet ? Θα μου πείτε κι εσύ τράβαγες internet απ' το awmn, ε λοιπόν παίδες ζήτημα να κατέβασα 150MB όσο ήμουν από την dsl του Δαμιανού ή του Nίκου κι από αυτά τα 100 ήταν ο CS Server που έβαλα στην ταράτσα, κάποιοι δεν είναι λιγούρια όπως και να το κάνουμε, εγώ για surfing μπαίνω internet και τα d/l's τα βρίσκω από αλλού π.χ. Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να μοιραστούμε Internet αυτοί που είμαστε μεταξύ μας με μερικές adsl αποκεντρωμένα κι όμορφα και θα μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε αυτό κεντρικά (από τις σχολές που είναι 2-3 κι όχι από τους κόμβους που είναι σαφώς περισσότεροι και καλύτερα κατανεμημένοι) για τόσο κόσμο ? και μάλιστα να το ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ και σε άτομα που ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να ασχοληθούν ή καν να κάτσουν να ψαχτούν και να βοηθήσουν ?

Τι νόημα έχει να προσφέρουμε ? αν δεν δημιουργίσεις μόνος σου δεν έχει χαβαλέ... Κι από εκπαιδευτικής απόψεως θα κάνουμε κακό, έτοιμα στο πιάτο, απορώ πως δεν έχει βγει ακόμα ο MAuVE να μιλίσει, πραγματικά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η άποψή του θα κόλαγε, εδώ τον οδηγό wi-fi πήγαμε να φτιάξουμε και τα ακούσαμε, τώρα που όχι μόνο γνώση αλλά και δίκτυο θα μοιράζουμε τι έχει να πει ? εγώ πάντως στο συγκεκρημένο θα δικαιολογούσα πλήρως την καχυποψία του.

Τα παραπάνω δεν πάνε μόνο στον Δαμιανό αλλά σε όσους νομίζουν οτι όλα όσα λέγονται είναι έτσι όμορφα και ρόδινα, εδώ τα ciscάκια που έχουμε στο πανεπιστήμιο πάνω σε 100άρι δίκτυο κλατάρουν με τα flows του e-mule και το trafic και μου λέτε οτι θα το κάνετε αυτό στο Wi-Fi που έχουμε που είναι και ασταθές και τα ριμάδια που έχουμε επάνω τρώνε κολύματα χωρίς να τους κάνουμε τίποτα ? ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕ.....

Κάντε ρε παιδιά τίποτα ποιό χρήσημο απ' το να ξεκινάτε flames σε θέματα που έχουμε επανειλημένως θήξει.

Θέλουμε να φέρουμε κόσμο στα MEETINGS και όχι στο δίκτυο, το δίκτυο θα έχει πάντα κόσμο, το θέμα είναι να ευαισθητοποιήσουμε όλους αυτούς που είδαν το awmn και τους έκανε "κλικ" να συνδεθούνε σε αυτό και να τους δείξουμε και να τους μάθουμε και να τους γνωρίσουμε και πάνω απ' όλα να κάνουν κι αυτοί το ίδιο για τους επόμενους... ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ !!!

----------


## Achille

> 


Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω που θέλεις να καταλήξεις, αλλά αδυνατώ  :: 

Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι απλά δεν θέλεις να καταλήξεις πουθενά, και προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις να συζητήσεις επί του θέματος, γιατί ο Πάνος σε έχει κάνει σκόνη.

Άντε βρε, συνέχισε, δεν βλέπεις ότι σε θέλει ο λαός σου; Εκατοντάδες μηνύματα συμπαράστασης στο πρόσωπό σου βλέπω στο συγκεκριμένο thread!  ::

----------


## dti

Νίκο, σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου, όμως:




> ... χωρίς να έχουν κάνει καμιά ομαδική σαν τις δικές μας κλπ, ...


Ξέρω πολύ καλά τί εξοπλισμό έχω στείλει στο Ηράκλειο, είτε από δικές μας ομαδικές, είτε εντελώς δικές τους. Αύριο έχω ραντεβού με κάποιο γνωστό μέλος για να του παραδώσω 20 rpTNC βύσματα, μεταξύ άλλων...  ::  





> ... Είμαι κι εγώ φοιτητής και έχω να πω το εξής ΔΕΝ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, εθελοντισμός δεν σημαίνει να κάτσουμε να μας @[email protected]#$, ούτε να κάνουμε αμάν και πως να έρθει κόσμος.


Μα είπε κανείς οτι υποχρεωτικά και μόνο από το awmn θα παίρνει Internet ο φοιτητής; 'Ημαρτον! Και ποιός είπε οτι θα είναι το awmn αυτό που υποχρεωτικά θα μοιράζει το Internet στην Αθήνα;
Πάντως σε μικρότερες πόλεις, όλως συμπτωματικώς τελικά είναι τα wireless communities αυτά που ασχολούνται με το θέμα. 
Φαίνεται οτι το awmn ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ πλέον wireless community... 




> ... και μάλιστα να το ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ και σε άτομα που ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να ασχοληθούν ή καν να κάτσουν να ψαχτούν και να βοηθήσουν ?
> 
> Τι νόημα έχει να προσφέρουμε ? αν δεν δημιουργίσεις μόνος σου δεν έχει χαβαλέ... Κι από εκπαιδευτικής απόψεως θα κάνουμε κακό, έτοιμα στο πιάτο, απορώ πως δεν έχει βγει ακόμα ο MAuVE να μιλίσει, πραγματικά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η άποψή του θα κόλαγε, εδώ τον οδηγό wi-fi πήγαμε να φτιάξουμε και τα ακούσαμε, τώρα που όχι μόνο γνώση αλλά και δίκτυο θα μοιράζουμε τι έχει να πει ? εγώ πάντως στο συγκεκρημένο θα δικαιολογούσα πλήρως την καχυποψία του.


Τελειώνω, με απόσπασμα από συζήτηση που μου προώθησε κάποιο γνωστό μέλος του forum, όταν το topic ήταν ακόμη στις αρχές του:




> Με προβληματίζει το ότι όλοι άρχισαν να καταστροφολογούν ΑΜΕΣΑ. Λύση για κάθε πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Μοντέλο για ένταξη των πανεπιστημίων που να λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά στην Αθήνα υπάρχει σίγουρα. Γιατί πιάνονται όλοι δεν καταλαβαίνω. 
> 
> Και μάλιστα, κανείς τους δεν αντιπροτείνει. Σαν να τους φοβίζει οτι θα μπουν πανεπιστήμια. *Δεν μίλησε κανείς για αυτό το όμορφο πράγμα που λέγεται τεχνογνωσία.* Δεν σκέφτηκε κανένας τους ΠΟΣΑ θα προσφέρει σε εμένα αλλά και τον άλλον φοιτητή πληροφορικής. Πιλοτικά ρε γαμώτο. *Να μάθουμε 1 - 2 πράγματα.* Και όλα γίνονται. 
> 
> Μα κανείς ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ με την οπτική που περιέγραψα δεν το βλέπει. .&- λένε όλοι. Δεν τα θέλουν. 
> 
> *Ή μήπως λένε ψέματα; Μήπως κάποιοι το θέλουν αλλά με ένα μοντέλο που να εξυπηρετούνται οι ίδιοι; Μήπως δεν θέλουν τα ανοίγματα αυτά γιατί το θέλουν δικό τους;*

----------


## dti

> δεν απαντησες εσυ ομως εαν κατα την γνωμη σου το δικτυο αντεχει το παραπανω φορτιο ,και επειδη ουτε εσυ αλλα ουτε και εγω ειμαστε τεχνικοι δικτυων,αυτοι που ειναι ειπαν οτι δεν αντεχει
> 
> 
> επειδη χαζος δεν εισαι,και αποφευγεις εντεχνως να παρει ξεκαθαρη θεση,τεκμηριωμενη για το θεμα αυτο,στο θετω παλι (και αυτην την φορα, οπως ειδες και εσυ, δεν θα μπορεσεις να εχεις ετοιμο παραδειγμα απο κατι παρομοιο ,οπως ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω απο την Θεσσαλονίκη).
> 
> οπως βλεπεις εγω απαντω σε οτι με ρωτας και ξερω,και σε οτι δεν ξερω προσπαθω να ρωτησω αυτους που ξερουν να μου πουν την γνωμη τους.εσυ?


Δεν αποφεύγω να απαντήσω σε κανένα ρώτημα. Απλά ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος, οι υποχρεώσεις πολλές και δεν νομίζω οτι αμφισβητεί κανείς οτι ίσως καταναλώνω υπερβολικά πολλές ώρες στο forum. Οπότε θα μου επιτρέψεις να χειρίζομαι τον προσωπικό μου χρόνο όπως καλύτερα μπορώ εγώ.

Στην ουσία αυτού που εσύ ρώτησες έχω ν' απαντήσω οτι χωρίς δοκιμή κανείς τεχνικός δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία. Ολοι υποθέσεις κάνουμε είτε είμαστε τεχνικοί είτε όχι.
Θυμάμαι όμως πόσο αρνητικοί ήσασταν και στην περίπτωση του σχολείου στο Ν. Κόσμο, όπου ο αριθμός ήταν πολύ συγκεκριμένος.

Η ουσία είναι Σωτήρη, οτι κάποιοι θέλουν το awmn κλειστό και ελεγχόμενο, περιθωριακό και αποκομμένο από την κοινωνία και τις εξελίξεις. 
Οι απόψεις των ιδρυτικών μελών όταν περιέγραφαν τους σκοπούς του σωματείου στο Καταστατικό του Συλλόγου σαφώς και ήταν διαφορετικές από αυτές που ακούγονται σήμερα από ορισμένους (που είναι και μέλη του Συλλόγου, άρα έχουν αποδεχθεί τους σκοπούς του...).

----------


## JS

> Δεν σκέφτηκε κανένας τους ΠΟΣΑ θα προσφέρει σε εμένα αλλά και τον άλλον φοιτητή πληροφορικής. Πιλοτικά ρε γαμώτο. *Να μάθουμε 1 - 2 πράγματα.* Και όλα γίνονται.


Μάλλον δεν θα έχει σπουδάσει αρκετά  :: 
Στα πανεπιστήμια μαθαίνουμε την τέχνη του "man" και όχι της μασημένης τροφής. Αυτό είναι όλη η μαγκιά. Αν θέλει να μάθει την τεχνογνωσία που την ΧΑΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ, ας έρθει να στήσει κόμβο. Το Παν/μιο τί σχέση έχει με αυτό ;
Μήπως θα τους βάλουνε και εργασία και θα πέσει και βαθμολογία για τον καλύτερο κόμβο ;
Άσε που πλεον οι περισσότεροι φοιτητές πληροφορικής θέλουν να πάρουν απλά ένα πτυχιάκι και να leecharoun όλη μέρα με 100Mbps  :: 
Οι άλλοι (αν δεν το κάνανε ήδη) ας έρθουν.

----------


## Achille

> Δεν αποφεύγω να απαντήσω σε κανένα ρώτημα. Απλά ο χρόνος μου είναι περιορισμένος, οι υποχρεώσεις πολλές και δεν νομίζω οτι αμφισβητεί κανείς οτι ίσως καταναλώνω υπερβολικά πολλές ώρες στο forum. Οπότε θα μου επιτρέψεις να χειρίζομαι τον προσωπικό μου χρόνο όπως καλύτερα μπορώ εγώ.


Χρόνο για να ασχοληθείς με το που παίρνω εγώ Internet είχες όμως, για να μας αποδείξεις πώς θα υλοποιήσεις τα μεγαλεπίβολα σχέδιά σου όμως δεν έχεις.

Φυσικό είναι, το πρώτο θέλει απλά να είσαι θρασύς και αναίσχυντος, ενώ το δεύτερο θέλει γνώσεις, χρόνο και μελέτη.




> Στην ουσία αυτού που εσύ ρώτησες έχω ν' απαντήσω οτι χωρίς δοκιμή κανείς τεχνικός δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία. Ολοι υποθέσεις κάνουμε είτε είμαστε τεχνικοί είτε όχι.


Και νομίζεις ότι η υπόθεση η δική σου στο θέμα μετράει το ίδιο με την υπόθεση του DiGi; Εσύ κάνεις υποθέσεις, οι άλλοι μιλάνε με στοιχεία.
Η δοκιμή που την έχεις συνέχεια σα λέξη στο στόμα σου είναι το λεγόμενο πείραμα, που το χρησιμοποιείς για να επιβεβαιώσεις ή να διαψεύσεις μια θεωρία. Δεν κάνεις ένα πείραμα και βγάζεις θεωρία. Μόνο εσύ τα κάνεις αυτά (βλέπε "εγώ δοκίμασα στον κόμβο μου το hotspot στο ένα χιλιόμετρο και δούλευε, άρα η θεωρία που λέει max 400m είναι για πέταμα")

Δεν περιμένω από σένα να σκεφτείς σαν επιστήμονας ή σαν μηχανικός, γιατί δεν έχεις την απαραίτητη παιδεία και εμπειρία, περιμένω όμως να ξέρεις να κρατάς το στόμα σου κλειστό όταν μιλάνε άτομα που δεν φτάνεις ούτε το μικρό τους δαχτυλάκι σε γνώσεις και εμπειρία.

Οι υπόλοιπες φανφάρες είναι πολιτικίστικες δικαιολογίες για να δικαιολογήσεις την ανικανότητά σου να μιλήσεις με επιχειρήματα.

----------


## sotiris

Δαμιανε,φυσικα και δεν ελεγχο τον χρονο σου...απλα στην συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση (και σε συναρτηση των προηγουμενων ερωταπαντησεων),υπαθεσα οτι θα ελεγες την γνωμη σου και εσυ οπως και εγω στο συγκεκριμενο ερωτημα πριν απαντησεις σε αλλους στο ιδιο Thread.

η δικη σου αποψη λοιπον ειναι οτι *μονο με δοκιμη* θα μπορουμε να δουμε εαν ειναι εφικτο αυτο που προτεινες.
δεν εχω καμια αντιρρηση,προσωπικα παντα,να γινουν δοκιμες για τα παντα...

εχεις εσυ ομως (μια που ειαι και ο εμπνευστης της ιδεας) καποια προταση για την υλοποιηση της;

τι θα πρεπει να γινει 
και απο ποιους
και με τι κοστος
ωστε να λειτουργησει πιλοτικα η υπηρεσια αυτη;

εγω για να σε βοηθησω θα προσπαθησω να βρω απο βδομαδα τον διευθυντη που εχει μονιμα η οτενετ στο ΑΘΗΝΑ2004,ξερεις οτι ειναι μεγας χορηγος των αγωνων,και εχει αναλαβει μεγαλα εργα υποστηριξης, και θα προσπαθησω να μαθω εαν θα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα εαν ξεκινησει πιλοτικα να μοιραζετε δωρεαν πανεπιστημιακο BW,με την χρηση της υποδομης του awmn,και με στοχο να επεκταθει αυτο μεσα σε καποιο χρονο σε ολες τις πανεπιστημιακες,πολυτεχνικες,τει,κλπ σχολες...δηλαδη θα τον ρωτησω απλα εαν θα δημιουργηθει καποιο προβλημα απο την οτενετ (σαν παροχεας ιντερνετ) εαν μεσα σε καποιο χρονο θεωρησουν οτι δεν θα εχουν πελατη κανεναν φοιτητη....γιατι οταν κατι ειναι πιλοτικα και σε μικρη κλιμακα κανεις δεν ασχολειτε μαζι σου,κανεις δεν εχει διαφυγοντα κερδη κλπ....οταν ομως αυτο λειτουργησει και εχει μαζικη αποδοχη απο τους δεκαδες χιλιαδες φοιτητων,εχω τον φοβο οτι ισως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.
βεβαια το ιδιο ερωτημα θα κανω και στην acn,που ξερω τον διευθυντη πωλησεων και τον τεχνικο διευθυντη...
εαν παλι πιστευεις οτι ειναι καλο να μην κινησω θεμα ,δεν θα κινησω.

----------


## dti

Σωτήρη, ΔΕΝ είμαι εγώ ο εμπευστής αυτής της ιδέας. 
Εμαθα κάτι που ειπώθηκε και σας το μετέφερα.
Εξέφρασα μάλιστα την άποψή μου για το θέμα αυτό. Αυτό όμως απέχει πολύ από την υλοποίηση, γιατί θα πρέπει πρώτα να συζητηθούν πολλά θέματα:
-Πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί οι φοιτητές που θα συμμετέχουν στο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα (αν υποθέσουμε οτι συμφωνούν όλοι να υπάρξει τέτοιο).
-Ποιοί θα είναι (μέλη του awmn ή άσχετοι; ) και πού μένουν;
-Πού βρίσκεται η σχολή που θα δώσει το feed;
-Τί πόρους θα διαθέσει η σχολή για την πιλοτική εφαρμογή;
-Τί θα γίνει με τη διασύνδεση με το ΕΔΕΤ; 
- ...και πολλά άλλα!

Μην περιμένεις έδώ μέσα στο forum να κάνουμε μελέτη πώς θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί. Αυτή από μόνη της είναι μια πολύ καλή εργασία για την πτυχιακή κάποιων φοιτητών. Εγώ ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω αν κάπου μπορώ. 

Οσον αφορά το θέμα της δωρεάν πρόσβασης, σαφώς δεν θ' αρέσει σε κάποιους ISP's. Γιατί βλέπουν κοντόφθαλμα, χωρίς να υπολογίζουν το αύριο (όταν οι φοιτητές θα έχουν αποφοιτήσει και θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν για τη συνδρομή τους στο internet, χρησιμοποιώντας προφανώς κάποια adsl γραμμή).
Δεν είναι ανάγκη τους ρωτήσεις τίποτε.
Τί περιμένεις οτι θα σου πουν; Αν ρώταγες το Διευθυντή της πΟΤΕnet για τη διάρκεια του πιλοτικού προγράμματος του adsl του πΟΤΕ (και ποιά π.χ. internet cafe συμμετείχαν σ' αυτό  ::  ) θα είχε περισσότερο νόημα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Νίκο, σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου, όμως:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ...


Κι εγώ είδα που είναι αυτός ο εξοπλισμός και τι έγινε κλπ...
Στο συγκεκρημένο έχω δει πολά που δεν έχεις δει οπότε εμπιστεύσου με. Μόνο clients μπαίνουν στο Δίκτυο και σε αυτούς πάει ο εξοπλισμός, σε λίγο δεν θα χωράνε άλλοι.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ... Είμαι κι εγώ φοιτητής και έχω να πω το εξής ΔΕΝ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, εθελοντισμός δεν σημαίνει να κάτσουμε να μας @[email protected]#$, ούτε να κάνουμε αμάν και πως να έρθει κόσμος.
> 
> 
> Μα είπε κανείς οτι υποχρεωτικά και μόνο από το awmn θα παίρνει Internet ο φοιτητής; 'Ημαρτον! Και ποιός είπε οτι θα είναι το awmn αυτό που υποχρεωτικά θα μοιράζει το Internet στην Αθήνα;
> Πάντως σε μικρότερες πόλεις, όλως συμπτωματικώς τελικά είναι τα wireless communities αυτά που ασχολούνται με το θέμα. 
> Φαίνεται οτι το awmn ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ πλέον wireless community...


Αν βγει προς τα έξω το μύνημα "ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε, έχουμε και γαμώ τις ταχύτητες κλπ" ε τότε θα είναι ο πρωτεύον ρόλος του awmn αυτός, να εξυπηρετεί φοιτητές... Όπως είπες ασχολούνται σε μικρότερες πόλεις τα wireless communities, όχι οι φοιτητές, άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο, διαφορετική νοοτροπία και διαφορετικές ανάγκες κλπ, και για να 'χουμε καλό ερώτημα σε ποιές πόλεις ? Το μοντέλο του Ηρακλείου ΔΕΝ είναι σοι, το έχω δει, έχω δει τι παρασκήνιο υπάρχει και μπορώ να στο πω από πρώτο χέρι. Τέλος το awmn είναι ευτυχώς wireless community και όχι φοιτητές community ή geeks community κλπ κι όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
>  ... και μάλιστα να το ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΜΕ και σε άτομα που ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ να ασχοληθούν ή καν να κάτσουν να ψαχτούν και να βοηθήσουν ?
> 
> Τι νόημα έχει να προσφέρουμε ? αν δεν δημιουργίσεις μόνος σου δεν έχει χαβαλέ... Κι από εκπαιδευτικής απόψεως θα κάνουμε κακό, έτοιμα στο πιάτο, απορώ πως δεν έχει βγει ακόμα ο MAuVE να μιλίσει, πραγματικά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η άποψή του θα κόλαγε, εδώ τον οδηγό wi-fi πήγαμε να φτιάξουμε και τα ακούσαμε, τώρα που όχι μόνο γνώση αλλά και δίκτυο θα μοιράζουμε τι έχει να πει ? εγώ πάντως στο συγκεκρημένο θα δικαιολογούσα πλήρως την καχυποψία του.
> 
> 
> Τελειώνω, με απόσπασμα από συζήτηση που μου προώθησε κάποιο γνωστό μέλος του forum, όταν το topic ήταν ακόμη στις αρχές του:
> 
> ...


Μήπως δεν έχει ψάξει αρκετά τα δίκτυα ? μήπως είναι ένας από τους πολύ λίγους που θα ασχοληθούν αν ασχοληθεί ? μήπως έχει κόμβο και δεν το ξέρω ? Δεν είναι έτσι παιδιά, τα tutorials εκεί είναι, πηγένετε διαβάστε σαν άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται και ψάχνονται πάνω σε αυτό που τους ευχαριστεί, όχι σαν φοιτητές που τους πήρε το πανεπιστήμιο απ' το χεράκι. Κι αν θες να ξέρεις έτσι δεν μαθαίνεις τίποτα, σκοπός είναι να είσαι μέσα στις εξελίξεις, το πανεπιστήμιο δεν θα είναι εκεί μιά ζωή να σε καθοδηγεί. Εγώ δύο άτομα ξέρω που τρέχουν για το awmn και είναι φοιτητές σε αντίστοιχα τμήματα, τον Αχιλλέα καταρχάς και τον vtb, ποιοί άλλοι έχουν τρέξει και ήταν φοιτητές σε τέτοια τμήματα ? Αυτό αποδυκνύει οτι οι ίδιοι δεν ένδιαφέρεστε πραγματικά, γιατί να ενδιαφερθείτε όταν σας το δίξει το πανεπιστήμιό σας ? Θα το αγαπήσετε ξαφνικά ? Θα πάρετε δίκτυο και θα γράψετε τους υπόλοιπους εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνι, το έχω δει να γίνεται και απλά ξέρω οτι θα γίνει... Η τεχνογνωσία κερδίζεται με την εμπιρεία και με κανέναν άλλο τρόπο, δεν έχει νόημα να σου πω οτι αυτό δεν δουλεύει κλπ αν δεν το δεις ο ίδιος και καταλάβεις ακριβώς τι γίνεται. Και τέλος το awmn δεν είναι κλειστό δίκτυο, ο καθένας μπορεί να μπει, δεν είπε κανείς να μην μπούν οι φοιτητές, είπαμε να μην παρέχουν τα πανεπιστήμια internet στους φοιτητές μέσω του awmn και των τοπικών wi-fi γενικότερα γιατί πλακώνουν ένα μάτσο λιγούρια που δεν θα ασχοληθούν ποτέ με το δίκτυο, επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο και αυτοί που θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι ποιό παραγωγικό με το δίκτυο δεν μπορούν, τα τοπικά wi-fi είναι για όλους και για τους φοιτητές και για τους υπόλοιπους και ξανασκέψου πόσοι συμαθητές σου ξέρουν τι είναι το awmn. Φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει συμφέρον, το δίκτυο δουλεύει με το ζόρι, αν ήταν να εξυπηρετίσει κι επιλεκτικά συμφέροντα τότε ζήτω που καΐκαμε ή δουλεύει για όλους ή δεν δουλεύει για κανέναν, τόσο απλό, πουθενά δεν υπάρχει filtering τέτοιου είδους...ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ Η ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ και ούτε πρόκειται...

----------


## vegos

> Και τέλος το awmn δεν είναι κλειστό δίκτυο, ο καθένας μπορεί να μπει, δεν είπε κανείς να μην μπούν οι φοιτητές, είπαμε να μην παρέχουν τα πανεπιστήμια internet στους φοιτητές μέσω του awmn και των τοπικών wi-fi γενικότερα γιατί πλακώνουν ένα μάτσο λιγούρια που δεν θα ασχοληθούν ποτέ με το δίκτυο, επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυο και αυτοί που θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι ποιό παραγωγικό με το δίκτυο δεν μπορούν, τα τοπικά wi-fi είναι για όλους και για τους φοιτητές και για τους υπόλοιπους και ξανασκέψου πόσοι συμαθητές σου ξέρουν τι είναι το awmn.


Να συμπληρώσω το εξής:

Το AWMN είναι ανοιχτό. Όποιος θέλει, ας έρθει. Να μάθει μαζί μας, να βοηθήσει, ή απλώς να είναι client. Κι αυτός, κάτι θα αποκομίσει (άλλωστε, μην ξεχνάμε και το βασικό, αρκετός κόσμος θέλει να στήσει bb, αλλά δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν έχει ταράτσα, χρήματα ή ότι άλλο).

Αλλά να έρθει γιατί ήθελε, γιατί "ψάχνεται", κι όχι γιατί στο AWMN θα βρει internet, downloads, κλπ...

----------


## DiGi

Τέλος οι εκλογές .... 

Στο θέμα μας λοιπον. Ωραια το πιλοτικό με τα 10 ελεγχόμενα άτομα πάει μια χαρά. Τρελλές ταχύτητες καθόλου θόρυβος οπότε πάμε full για τα 400 που φυσικά δεν θα έρθουν για το download αλλά για να βλέπουν wireless το πρόγραμμα της σχολής τους πότε θα δίνουν και μόνο αυτό. Αφού θα τους έχουμε κόψει όλα τα p2p δεν θα βρουν τρόπο να τα περνάνε από άλλες πορτες. Σαν καλά παιδια θα το έχουν και θα το κοιτάνε. Και μετά ξύπνισες dti.

----------


## MAuVE

> Πες μου με τι μούτρα θα πεις αύριο στον Κολοζόφ ότι το awmn θα μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ, όταν χθες του είχες πει να μην μοιράζεις εκείνος.


Θύμισέ του τη "Συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας" και θα καταλάβει.




> απορώ πως δεν έχει βγει ακόμα ο MAuVE να μιλίσει,


Μίλησε, αλλά πρέπει να κατέχεις και από ιστορία της σύγχρονης Ελλάδος....

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Πες μου με τι μούτρα θα πεις αύριο στον Κολοζόφ ότι το awmn θα μοιράζει τσάμπα ίντερνετ, όταν χθες του είχες πει να μην μοιράζεις εκείνος.
> 
> 
> Θύμισέ του τη "Συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας" και θα καταλάβει.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> ,αν και ο Νικος δεν νομιζω να μιλησε ποτε για ολοκληρωτικο κλεισιμο του δικτυου,αν και ο πιο καταλληλος να μιλησει για αυτο ειναι ο ιδιος..


Ηταν καμία 20αρια άτομα που με άκουσαν να λέω :

_Αυτός που θέλει να μπεί στο δίκτυο, θα μπεί ακόμη και αν χρειασθεί να περάσει τοιχείο μπετόν πάχους 2 μέτρων.

Δεν έχουμε πλέον κανένα λόγο να παρακαλάμε άλλους να μπούν, γιατί ήδη έχουμε μία κρίσιμη μάζα κόμβων που μπορεί να στηρίξει δίκτυο.

Αυτό που προέχει τώρα είναι το consolidation του δικτύου._

Ο αγαπητός Δαμιανός, παρότι καθόταν δίπλα μου, φαίνεται ότι είχε πολλά drop-packets και κατάλαβε αυτά που κατάλαβε.

Ο Σωτήρης πέρασε το μπετονιένιο τοιχείο και τώρα είναι εδώ .

Ο keyman (για να αναφέρω ένα όνομα) που του στήσαμε τον κόμβο, που είναι τώρα;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αυτό που δεν λένε πουθενά είναι το πόσο μπάχαλο έχει γίνει η συχνότητα, και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να έχεις νόμιμα λινκ που να δουλεύουν.
> 
> Ειδικά για την Αθήνα, θα πέσει πολύ κλάμα άμα προσπαθήσουν, αν και πιο εύκολα βλέπω να κάνει καμιά συμφωνία το ΔΣ και να περάσουν από εμάς, παρά να το κάνουν μόνοι τους.....
> 
> (α, και δεν συμφωνώ να το περάσουν τα πανεπιστήμεια και οι φοιτητές από πάνω μας έτσι απλά)


Φαντάσου μόνο αν ξαφνικά αποφασίζαμε ΟΛΟΙ στο AWM

----------


## papashark

Δεν χρειάζετε καν να τα ανοίξουμε στο τέρμα. Αρκεί να τα γυρίσουμε σε ΑΡ mode με ένα απλό rubberάκι.......

----------


## john70

[quote=Acinonyx]


> Αυτό που δεν λένε πουθενά είναι το πόσο μπάχαλο έχει γίνει η συχνότητα, και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να έχεις νόμιμα λινκ που να δουλεύουν.
> 
> Ειδικά για την Αθήνα, θα πέσει πολύ κλάμα άμα προσπαθήσουν, αν και πιο εύκολα βλέπω να κάνει καμιά συμφωνία το ΔΣ και να περάσουν από εμάς, παρά να το κάνουν μόνοι τους.....
> 
> (α, και δεν συμφωνώ να το περάσουν τα πανεπιστήμεια και οι φοιτητές από πάνω μας έτσι απλά)


Φαντάσου μόνο αν ξαφνικά αποφασίζαμε ΟΛΟΙ στο AWM

----------


## dkounal

> Ρώτα τον dkounal τι γινότανε στην κρήτη που μοιράζανε τσάμπα ίντερνετ....


Ζητώ συγγνώμη που καθυστεριμένα εκφέρω άποψη σε αυτή την ενότητα. Υπερβολική δουλειά έχει πέσει τελευταία και έχουν μείνει πολλά πίσω.

Κατ' αρχήν, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των όσο διάβασα παραπάνω δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το Ηράκλειο. Συμπεριλαμβάνονται και αυτά που είπε ο mick flemm. Και δυστυχώς είμαι αναγκασμένος να επαναλάβω κάποια πράγματα επειδή διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω κάποιος μπορεί καλιστα να παραπληροφορηθεί για το HSWN.

Το άρθρο αυτό ήταν μια κοινή ιδέα με άλλο wireless δίκτυο της Ελλάδας και δεν νομίζω ότι το awmn ανήκει στους παραλήπτες του νοήματος αυτού του άρθρου, όποτε νομίζω ότι τσάμπα ο σκοτωμός σας. Στόχο είχε να δώσει μια βοήθεια σε άλλα wireless δίκτυα της Ελλάδος που έχουν εκφράσει επιθυμία να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο.

Το HSWN αποτελεί επίσημο σύλλογο που είναι ανοικτός σε κάθε φορέα που έχει κοινούς στόχους και τρόπο δράσης, δεν είναι ούτε άμεσα ούτε έμμεσα κερδοσκοπικός, οι υπηρεσίες του απευθύνοται στο σύνολο και όχι σε αυτούς που στήσαν links ή απόκτησαν στην διαδρομή κάποια τεχνογνωσία ή σε αυτούς μοχθήσαν για την δημιουργία του. Εξάλλου κάθε προσφορά πέραν της εφάπαξ συνδρομής για την εγγραφή είναι προαιραιτική και όχι δανεική. Υπάρχει επίσημη συνεργασία με το Πανεπιστήμιο και το ΤΕΙ Κρήτης και συντομα και με το Δήμο Ηρακλείου. 

Το HSWN δεν είναι σε καμια περίπτωση παροχος internet, ούτε πάροχος του Πανεπιστημίου. Το VPN πρωτοκολλο έχει χαμηλή προτεραιότητα στο traffic shaping και είναι μια από τις χρήσεις που έχει το bandwidth του δικτύου. Και πάλι όμως η διαχείριση του ποιος έχει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του πανεπιστημίου είναι θέμα του πανεπιστημίου. Απλά, προστίθονται συνεχώς υπηρεσίες που είναι σε ζήτηση των χρηστών με τρόπο νόμιμο όπως αρμόζει σε επίσημο σύλλογο. Φυσική πρόσβαση σε δίκτυο άλλου οργανισμού δεν είναι μπορεί να υπάρξει χωρίς να υπάρχει επίσημη συμφωνία μεταξύ συλλόγου και του υπευθύνου του δικτύου του άλλου οργανισμού.

Προσπαθούμε να δούμε λίγο μακρύτερα από το παρόν και πιστεύω ότι η νηπιακή ηλικία σε πολλά πράγματα έχει τελειώσει. Το δίκτυο μας είναι μικρό (δεν καλύπτει ακόμη όλη την ευρύτερη περιοχή του Ηρακλείου) αλλά το uptime του backbone μας συγκρίνεται τους τελευταίους μήνες με τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις του ΟΤΕ. Γίνεται προσπάθεια να έχουμε έτοιμη λύση και σε προβλήματα που ενδεχομένως συναντήσουμε στο μέλλον πριν απλωθούμε παντού.

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά κοινά του awmn με το HSWN όπως και με άλλα ανοιχτά ασύρματα δίκτυα της Ελλάδας, και σας παρακαλώ να προσπεράσετε αυτό το άρθρο στους ακτιβιστές.

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά κοινά του awmn με το HSWN


Σχετικά με τα FSO links κάνατε καμία πρόοδο ;

----------


## Achille

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά κοινά του awmn με το HSWN όπως και με άλλα ανοιχτά ασύρματα δίκτυα της Ελλάδας, και σας παρακαλώ να προσπεράσετε αυτό το άρθρο στους ακτιβιστές.


Φαντάζομαι θα εννοείς ότι δεν συγκρίνονται σε μέγεθος και στις λύσεις που έχουν δοθεί λόγω αυτού του μεγέθους.

----------


## dkounal

@Mauve
Εχουμε καταλήξει σε πλακέτες και φακούς. Περιμένουμε να μας έρθει μια ομαδική παραγγελία σε αυτά. Γίνονται κάποιες δοκιμές άλλα έχω χαθεί λίγο λόγο δουλειάς και δεν έχω πολύ φρέσκα νέα. Ρώτα τον cartman που έχει την ευθύνη του project.

@Achille
Μιλάω καθαρά για πολιτική σε όλο το κείμενο, όχι για μεγέθη.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Συμπεριλαμβάνονται και αυτά που είπε ο mick flemm. Και δυστυχώς είμαι αναγκασμένος να επαναλάβω κάποια πράγματα επειδή διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω κάποιος μπορεί καλιστα να παραπληροφορηθεί για το HSWN.


Τι άλαξε και τι δεν ισχύει ποιά, ενημερωτικά ρωτάω μην το πάρεις στραβά, γιατί εδώ στο φυσικό ακούω από άτομα που είναι συνδεδεμένα αυτά που γράφω.

----------


## papashark

> Το HSWN αποτελεί επίσημο σύλλογο που είναι ανοικτός σε κάθε φορέα που έχει κοινούς στόχους και τρόπο δράσης, δεν είναι ούτε άμεσα ούτε έμμεσα κερδοσκοπικός, οι υπηρεσίες του απευθύνοται στο σύνολο και όχι σε αυτούς που στήσαν links ή απόκτησαν στην διαδρομή κάποια τεχνογνωσία ή σε αυτούς μοχθήσαν για την δημιουργία του. *Εξάλλου κάθε προσφορά πέραν της εφάπαξ συνδρομής για την εγγραφή είναι προαιραιτική και όχι δανεική*. Υπάρχει επίσημη συνεργασία με το Πανεπιστήμιο και το ΤΕΙ Κρήτης και συντομα και με το Δήμο Ηρακλείου.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι πιστεύετε ότι διαφέρετε με εμάς...

Και εμείς ανοιχτή ειμαστε σε φορείς για συνεργασία, τεχνογνωσία σε όλους δίνουμε, αν και δεν έχουμε υποχρεωτική εφ' άπαξ συνδρομή......

Εμείς επίσημες συνεργασίες δεν έχουμε, αλλά αυτό είναι μία άλλη ιστορία.

Πάντως δυστηχώς δεν κάνεις καμία αναφορά στα προβλήματα που είχατε ή στην ποιότητα του κόσμου που έχετε. Μια παγερή διάψευση σε αυτά που έγραψε ο mick flemm και μία παράθεση γενικοτήτων δεν λέει και πολλά....

Στην πρόταση που έκανα bold δεν βγάζω νόημα τι θες να πεις.

----------


## dkounal

@mick flemm
Από την εποχή του Debian που θυμάσαι, το backbone εχει σημαντική σταθερότητα, τα κανάλια εχουν ρυθμιστεί απο trojy και λειτουργούν πολύ καλά, ο δακτύλιος παίζει παρά τις αντίθετες αρχικές προσπάθειες της quagga (βλεπε legionaire), οι routers δουλεύουν στον αυτοματο σε αντίθεση με το debian που όποτε ήθελε δούλευε σωστά, οι εντάσεις είναι στα νομιμα επίπεδα (thanks acinonyx), τα cisco (thanks dti) παρακολουθούνται ώστε όλοι οι clients να εχουν ενταση σήματος σε επιπεδα που να μην ταπόνουν τους άλλους, κλπ
Αυτή η σταθερότητα ακολουθεί το νόμο της εντροπιάς -> περισσότεροι χρηστες θέλουν να συνδεθούν -> περισσότεροι συνδέονται -> πιο κατευθυντικές κεραίες σαν τρόπος επιβίωσης (thanks(?) awmn) -> μεγαλύτερο hidden node φαινόμενο -> τα πράγματα χειροτερευουν για όλους..... 
Προσοχή το τι ακούς πάντως... Εάν ακούει κανείς μόνο τις ειδήσεις, θα πιστέψει αργα ή γρήγορα ότι το ανθρώπινο είδος πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί αμέσως και παραυτα.... Καλύτερα να έχεις ο ίδιος προσωπική άποψη ....πριν τελειώσεις την σχολή.....

@papashark
- Όταν αναφέρω προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε καταλείγουμε σε ενότητες όπως η τελευταία για το hidden node πρόβλημα, αποκτώ και κανένα κοσμιτικό επίθετο, μην και αφήσετε και κανενα... Σταμάτησα να γράφω προβλήματα μας πια....
- Η ποιότητα του κόσμου είναι σαφώς ανώτερη της πλειοψηφίας αυτών με τον μεγάλο αριθμό δημοσιεύσεων εδώ μέσα.
- Όταν προτείναμε συνεργασία ή κάποια υπηρεσία ποια ήταν η διάθεση σας για συνεργασία;; όχι δυστηχώς δεν είμαστε της ίδιας φιλοσοφίας με την κλίκα σας. IP θα πάρουμε τελικά;;;;;;;;; Σε πόσες δεκαετίες;;;;;; Τι όρους θέτει η κλίκα;;;;
- 


> Εξάλλου κάθε προσφορά πέραν της εφάπαξ συνδρομής για την εγγραφή είναι προαιραιτική και όχι δανεική


 Μέλος του συλλόγου γίνεσαι με μια εφάπαξ εγγραφή. Το οτι προσφέρεις στο σύλλογο, δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να έρθεις μια μέρα και να έχεις άποψη περισσότερο απο το οποιοδήποτε μέλος του συλλόγου, όση τεχνογνωσία και να έχεις όσες κεραίες και να έστεισες, όσα "ποδοσφαιρικά σωματεία" και να πέρασες..... Και αυτό είναι δείγμα ωριμότητας του συλλόγου.
- Που είναι οι moderators να πανε το μηνυμα στα offtopic γιατι δεν αρέσει στην κλίκα;
- Παυση παρακολούθησης αυτής της Θ. Ενότητας. Η συνέχεια όταν θα έχω πολυ, πολυ, μα παρα πολυ χρόνο ελεύθερο ...

----------


## douda-g

Έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα και τον όλο τσακωμό σας . Μπλέξατε τα μαλλιά με τα κουβάρια και προσπαθήστε να επιχειρηματολογήσετε βρίζοντας ο ένας τον άλλο. Είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος στο εμπ στο τρίτο έτος , έχω στήσει την κεραιούλα μου από τον Δεκέμβρη και leecharo κανονικά. 

Βλέπω με απέχθεια οι φοιτητές να αντιμετωπίζονται λες και είναι τα πεινασμένα σκυλιά που θα πέσουν να κατασπαράξουν το αμδα, και εμφανίζονται κάποιοι λες και είναι οι καλοί και αγαθοί που δεν ασχολούνται με την αμαρτωλή αυτή δραστηριότητα. Από περιέργεια τα Tera που μας διαφημίζετε κάθε τόσο και βλέπουμε στο dc αέρα έχουν μέσα ή τα γεμίσατε με την adsl και την dialup σας;;; Αυτό που μπορώ να σας πω είναι ότι το σπορ είναι πολύ δύσκολο για να ασχοληθεί κανείς. Από τα 250 περίπου άτομα που έχουν διαλέξει κατεύθυνση σχετική με πληροφορική και υπολογιστές από το έτος μου είναι θέμα αν υπάρχουν 2-4 άτομα που να είναι ήδη μέσα στο αμδα , και άντε να γίνουν 20 άμα γλυκαθούν με το ιντερνετ, άρα υπολογίστε κάπου στα 60 σε όλα τα έτη . Η δουλειά με τα μαθήματα είναι πάρα πολύ για να τρέχει ο άλλος στις ταράτσες . Συμφωνώ ότι αν είναι να μιλάμε για 400 άτομά που θα πέσουν απότομα στο δίκτυο , τότε δεν θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί . Όμως όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται από την μία μέρα στην άλλη , αλλά απαιτεί πάρα πολύ χρόνο.

Αν και θεωρώ απίθανο το εμπ να πάρει απόφαση να στήσει wifi αυτό θα γίνει σίγουρα στην αρχή σε περιορισμένο επίπεδο για συγκεκριμένες περιοχές δοκιμαστικά. Σίγουρα το εμπ θα πρέπει στήσει δικούς του κόμβους που θα μπορεί να ελέγχει άμεσα. Από την στιγμή που και το εμπ γίνει ένα ερασιτέχνης και αρχίσει και συμμετέχει και αυτό στην ισόρροπη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου θα αρνηθείτε την συνεργασιά μαζί του ; Πες ότι τα πανεπιστήμια το παίρνουν τόσο ζεστά και για τις ανάγκες τους αρχίζουν να γεμίζουν την Αθηνά κόμβους προτιμάτε να συνεργαστείτε ή να χτυπάει ο ένας με τον άλλο και δουλεία να μην γίνεται ;; 

Δεν συμφωνώ το αμδα να επωμιστεί το βάρος να μοιράζει ιντερνετ στους φοιτητές , αλλά δεν είμαι και αρνητικά προσκείμενος σε μια συνεργασία Και αυτό γιατί το εμπ δίνει αυτή την στιγμή μια dialup της κακίας ώρας και κάτι λίγο από adsl. Για να μπορέσεις να κατεβάσεις κάτι της προκοπής , και δεν λέω ταινίες και τραγούδια, δεν υπάρχει εργαστήριο ελεύθερης χρήσης για να μπορέσεις να κατεβάσεις. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να πάρεις σκληρό αλλά μπορείς να τον δουλέψεις μόνο μέσα σε εργαστήρια όπου η πρόσβαση είναι περιορισμένη και μόνο αν έχεις πάρει το μάθημα ή έχεις κανά γνωστό υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάρεις κωδικό. Το τελευταίο βήμα είναι να πάρεις φορητό και να κυνηγάς το wifi που έχει στηθεί. Καταλαβαίνεται ελπίζω μετά από αυτό γιατί οι φοιτητές πεινάμε τόσο.

----------


## Achille

> Το τελευταίο βήμα είναι να πάρεις φορητό και να κυνηγάς το wifi που έχει στηθεί.


Αν έκανες και εσύ φοιτητής την περίοδο που το μοναδικό Internet access στο ΕΜΠ ήταν τα WYSE τερματικά του central και 1 υπολογιστής στη βιβλιοθήκη, θα ήσουν ευγνώμων που σήμερα έχεις αρκετά εργαστήρια να δίνουν κωδικούς, WiFi στο campus, dialup από το σπίτι σου, και πρόσβαση στο ftp.ntua.awmn μέσω AWMN.

Το να πατήσει το ΕΜΠ ή το κάθε ίδρυμα στην πλάτη του AWMN για να μοιράσει Internet στους φοιτητές του είναι καθαρή εκμετάλλευση.
Ας κατεβάσει κανένα καλό κονδύλι να αρχίσει να μοιράζει DSL access και να πληρώνουν οι φοιτητές μόνο την πρόσβαση στον ΟΤΕ, το WiFi δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη μέθοδος να μοιράσεις Internet ανά την Αθήνα, γιατί απλά θα καταρρεύσει το backbone το οποίο μετά βίας στέκεται σήμερα.

Και πίστεψέ με, αν κολλήσεις μια ανακοίνωση στα κυλικεία που λέει "τσάμπα Internet μέσω Wifi", δεν θα μαζέψεις 60 άτομα, αλλά καμια 600αριά τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Mick Flemm

δεν έχετε αίθουσα ελευθέρας χρήσης ? καλά ρε το Δ.Σ. σας τι κάνει ? αν είναι δυνατόν, εδώ έχουμε εμείς στο Φυσικό και δεν έχετε εσείς ???

Αν διαβάσεις τι λέω ποιό πάνω εσείς οι 2-4 που λες είστε αυτοί που ενδιαφέρεστε και υποθέτω το βρήκατε ψάχνοντας, οι υπόλοιποι που δεν θα έχουν μπει καν στον κόπο να ψάξουν στην περίπτωση που το αμδα κάνει συνεργασία με το εμπ ή με το οποιοδείποτε ίδρυμα θα σεβαστούν νομίζεις τίποτα, σαν παροχέα internet θα μας πλασάρουν σε αυτούς και σαν παροχέα internet θα μας αντιμετοπίσουν.

τώρα είδα κι αυτά που έγραψε ο Αχιλέας και συμφωνώ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> @mick flemm
> Από την εποχή του Debian που θυμάσαι, το backbone εχει σημαντική σταθερότητα


Το ποιό ? θυμάμαι που ήμουν στον trojy και προσπαθούσαμε να δούμε πότε θα δεΐσει ο latos να απαντήσει, θυμάμαι να μιλάμε ώρες με τον Νίκο για διαφόρους τρόπους να στρώσει το Link κλπ. Την μια έπεφτε το Link μεταξύ latos - trojy και μετά μεταξύ latos-Bachdad, αν είναι δυνατόν να το λες αυτό. Αυτό είναι το σταθερό BB ? να σου υπενθυμίσω τι γράφεται ακόμα και τώρα στο forum : http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewforum.php?f=17 αν είναι δυνατόν να μιλάς για σταθερότητα, αυτό γράφτηκε πρόσφατα: http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=382 π.χ. ...

Αν είναι δυνατόν ρε Δημήτρη να με δουλεύεις μπρωστά στα μάτια μου και μαζί με εμένα και τους υπόλοιπους. Ειλικρινά δεν το περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο, δεν είχα σκοπό να θήξω ούτε την δουλειά που έχετε κάνει ούτε το δίκτυο αλλά το βρίσκω ανήθικο να λέτε τέτοια πράγματα περι σταθερότητας και να βγαίνετε στα fora κλπ και να διαφημίζεστε, όσο και να προσπαθήσετε έτσι είναι το Wi-Fi.





> Προσοχή το τι ακούς πάντως... Εάν ακούει κανείς μόνο τις ειδήσεις, θα πιστέψει αργα ή γρήγορα ότι το ανθρώπινο είδος πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί αμέσως και παραυτα.... Καλύτερα να έχεις ο ίδιος προσωπική άποψη ....πριν τελειώσεις την σχολή.....


Τώρα γι' αυτό τι να σου πω... μάλον εσύ είσαι εκτώς πραγματικότητας απ' ότι φαίνεται.

Την εποχή του Debian όταν λές ? όταν ήρθα και άρχισε να στήνεται το δίκτυο με routing κλπ ? να σου θυμίσω με ποιανού το Image στήσαμε τα ριμάδια με το κιλό ? τι να σου κάνω που είχα εξεταστική και δεν προλάβαινα να φτιάξω σοβαρό kernel image (και καλά για να δω αν θα στρώσει η quagga) ? εμπιστεύθηκα τον "επίσημο kernel του awmn (να την πω τωρα την κακιά κουβέντα και για τα δικά μας καλούδια?)" και τον ήπιαν τα PCάκια, εσείς ωστόσο αντι να λύσετε το πρόβλημα και να βάλετε το προηγούμενο Kernel image που είχα αφήσει σε όλα τα PCιά (2.4.23) ή έστω να πάρετε ένα τηλέφωνο να το συζητίσετε προτημίσατε να ξαναστήσετε όλα τα μηχανάκια με slackware (ήταν τότε που είχε ανοίξει και το flame με τον spirosco κλπ) και να μην ενημερώσετε κανέναν, ήμουν ή δεν ήμουν στην Hardware team ? είχα ή δεν είχα στήσει τα ριμάδια ? ποιός έριχνε ξενύχτια Δημήτρη ? για το Image ? για το VPN ? ποιός έκανε δοκιμές ? ποιός κοιμόταν παρέα με τις κάρτες ? ποιός τελικά είναι εκτώς πραγματικότητας ? debian δεν έβαλα για πλάκα, κι εγώ ήξερα αμα ήθελα να στήσω και LFS να πουλήσω μούρη, δεν κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα όταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι τώρα ψάχνονται σε linux (βλ. trendy/trojy κλπ που τα παιδιά τώρα ψάχνονται), δεν κάθομαι να ασχοληθώ άλλο, κάντε ότι σας φωτίσει ο θεός, δικαίομά σας να πιστεύετε ότι θέλετε περι slackware και MAC Filtering και dhcp και MySQL σε όλους τους κόμβους με radius server κλπ κλπ, κουράστικα, αλλά μην δουλεύετε τον κόσμο και όταν κάνεις κάτι να μην αφήνεις άλλον να κάνει support και μάλιστα χωρίς να τον έχεις ενημερώσει (γιατί μετά εμένα παίρνουν τηλέφωνο).

Εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις οτι είμαι εκτώς πραγματικότητας κι οτι δεν έχω δικιά μου άποψη ? Δεν σου επιτέθηκα ούτε σε ειρωνεύτικα, αλλά αυτό που είπες με πρόσβαλε και όταν προσβάλεις τον άλλο να περιμένεις ανάλογες αντιδράσεις. Πάω να βάλω ένα Poll να δω τι λένε και οι υπόλοιποι στο forum για το δίκτυο να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση είσαστε.

----------


## paravoid

> (άσχετα...)εμπιστεύθηκα τον "επίσημο kernel του awmn (να την πω τωρα την κακιά κουβέντα και για τα δικά μας καλούδια?)" 
> (...άσχετα)


Πες την γιατί ίσως θα είναι πιο σχετική με το AWMN πέρα από τα υπόλοιπα που γράφετε εσύ και ο Κουναλάκης.
Για τα εσωτερικά του HSWN υπάρχει το forum σας, υπάρχει και το PM.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε στο forum του AWMN.

----------


## papashark

> mpla mpla mpla


Dkounal, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν πρόκειτε να σχολιάσω τις ειρωνίες σου....

Προφανώς είτε δεν είσαι ικανός, είτε απλά δεν θέλεις να κάνεις μια σοβαρή κουβέντα......

----------


## xaotikos

@dkounal
Όσο για την *κλίκα* μας αν δεν σας αρέσει από μακρυά και αγαπημένοι. 

Αν έχεις προσωπικά με κάποιον από εδώ μέσα *ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ.* 
Αν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα *ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ*. 

Δεν είναι εδώ το forum ούτε του HSWN ούτε του hellaswireless. Αν δεν σου αρέσει μην μπαίνεις. *Αν σου αρέσει είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος χωρίς όμως να προσβάλεις.* Τις κλίκες και τα άλλα κοσμητικά που χρησιμοποιούνε μερικοί αλλού.

Αν σας βολεύουν οι λύσεις που χρησιμοποιούνε μερικοί εδώ χρησιμοποιήστε τες. Αν όχι βρείτε δικές σας. Αν θα μας τις πείτε είναι στην διακριτική ευγένιά σας, εμείς τουλάχιστον τις έχουμε public σχεδόν όλες. 

Δεν έχω προσωπικά μαζί σου αλλά ο τρόπος σου είναι απαράδεκτος! (όπως και ο δικός μου, για να δεις πόσο ωραία φαίνεται...)

Υ.Γ Δεν εκφράζω τις απόψεις του Συλλόγου του δικτύου ή όποιου άλλου, μόνο τις δικές μου

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> (άσχετα...)εμπιστεύθηκα τον "επίσημο kernel του awmn (να την πω τωρα την κακιά κουβέντα και για τα δικά μας καλούδια?)" 
> (...άσχετα)
> 
> 
> Πες την γιατί ίσως θα είναι πιο σχετική με το AWMN πέρα από τα υπόλοιπα που γράφετε εσύ και ο Κουναλάκης.
> Για τα εσωτερικά του HSWN υπάρχει το forum σας, υπάρχει και το PM.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε στο forum του AWMN.


ένα flame την φορά δεν μπορώ όλα μαζί...  ::

----------


## john70

Mick Flemm , 

Χαλάρωσε σε παρακαλώ γιατι για ακόμα μία φόρα είσε σε λάθος τόπο - λάθος στιγμη .....

----------


## paravoid

[quote=Mick Flemm]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":57e75
> 
> (άσχετα...)εμπιστεύθηκα τον "επίσημο kernel του awmn (να την πω τωρα την κακιά κουβέντα και για τα δικά μας καλούδια?)" 
> (...άσχετα)
> 
> 
> Πες την γιατί ίσως θα είναι πιο σχετική με το AWMN πέρα από τα υπόλοιπα που γράφετε εσύ και ο Κουναλάκης.
> Για τα εσωτερικά του HSWN υπάρχει το forum σας, υπάρχει και το PM.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε στο forum του AWMN.


ένα flame την φορά δεν μπορώ όλα μαζί...  :: [/quote:57e75]

Έτσι τιμάς αυτούς που σε ψήφισαν για να σταματάς τα flames;  :: 
Και άσχετα γράφεις, και μπηχτή πετάς και μιλάς και από πάνω.

----------


## ngia

> Είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος στο εμπ στο τρίτο έτος , έχω στήσει την κεραιούλα μου από τον Δεκέμβρη και leecharo κανονικά... 
> Από τα 250 περίπου άτομα που έχουν διαλέξει κατεύθυνση σχετική με πληροφορική και υπολογιστές από το έτος μου είναι θέμα αν υπάρχουν 2-4 άτομα που να είναι ήδη μέσα στο αμδα , και άντε να γίνουν 20 άμα γλυκαθούν με το ιντερνετ, άρα υπολογίστε κάπου στα 60 σε όλα τα έτη . Η δουλειά με τα μαθήματα είναι πάρα πολύ για να τρέχει ο άλλος στις ταράτσες . Συμφωνώ ότι αν είναι να μιλάμε για 400 άτομά που θα πέσουν απότομα στο δίκτυο , τότε δεν θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί . Όμως όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται από την μία μέρα στην άλλη , αλλά απαιτεί πάρα πολύ χρόνο.


Αγαπητό μου leecheroni, την ιδία άποψη έχω και εγώ. Ακόμα και αν αύριο αποφάσιζαν να δώσουν πρόσβαση, αυτοί που θα είχαν καλή γεωγραφική θέση, χρήματα, χρόνο (αν είναι αρκετά καλοί δεν θα έχουν χρόνο και το αντίστροφο), διάθεση, ικανότητα χειρισμού κοχλιοστροφέα, θα ήταν αμελητέα ποσότητα.
Το μόνο που δεν θα ήταν αμελητέο θα ήταν η αύξηση πωλήσεων στα σχετικά καταστήματα.
Πάντως μια σύνδεση 100 πες ανθρώπων μέσω του δικτύου μας στη σχολή τους, (όχι για inet) θα είναι πραγματικά ένα νέο είδος υπηρεσίας, κάτι που θα κάνει το awmn *λιγότερο εσωστρεφές* και εγωκεντρικό.




> αλλά το uptime του backbone μας συγκρίνεται τους τελευταίους μήνες με τις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις του ΟΤΕ
> .. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά κοινά του awmn με το HSWN όπως και με άλλα ανοιχτά ασύρματα δίκτυα της Ελλάδας, ..


Οκ ας μην υπερβάλλουμε κιόλας, τα πέντε εννιάρια δεν μπορεί να τα'χετε (99.999% availability στα ΟΤΕ Radio Links)
Ο γόνιμος ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στις κοινότητες, η αυτοδιαφήμιση, η προσπάθεια να φανούμε καλύτεροι είναι κάτι θετικό για τη συνεχή βελτίωση.
Ας προσπαθήσουμε να το δούμε ανταγωνιστικά. 
Πχ
Γιατί ο dkounal λέει ότι έχουν δίκτυο με σταθερό routing, μεγαλύτερο availability, σταθερότητα στους δακτυλίους, traffic shaping; αν όντως είναι έτσι να δούμε τι διαφορετικό έχει κάνει και να το κάνουμε και εμείς.

----------


## trendy

> Γιατί ο dkounal λέει ότι έχουν δίκτυο με σταθερό routing, μεγαλύτερο availability, σταθερότητα στους δακτυλίους, traffic shaping; αν όντως είναι έτσι να δούμε τι διαφορετικό έχει κάνει και να το κάνουμε και εμείς.


Αναφορικά με το traffic shaping ο Cartman είχε δημοσιεύσει και εδώ κάποιες από τις πρώτες υλοποιήσεις του. To αντίστοιχο τόπικ στο φόρουμ μας είναι http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/viewtop...hlight=traffic. Για να μη φαίνονται μόνο τα προβλήματα του Ηρακλείου, έτσι;  ::  
Σχετικά με τη σταθερότητα, ο trojy προτού φύγει για να υπηρετήσει, φρόντισε να σκανάρει μερόνυχτα από όλους τους ρούτερς να δει ποια κανάλια παίζουν καλύτερα και σε τι συνδυασμούς. Ευτυχώς μέχρι στιγμής κανείς δε μας έχει καβαλήσει. Στο δακτύλιο που έχουμε το ospf δε δυσκολεύεται να επιλέξει τη σωστή διαδρομή σύμφωνα με το κόστος, το δε rip2 πήρε πόδι. Ευτυχώς και ο χρόνος απόκρισής του σε πτώση link είναι αρκετά καλός ώστε να αντιλαμβάνομαι την αλλαγή μόνο από τους χρόνους απόκρισης.
Έχουμε ήδη παραγγείλει από Τσεχία το twister του ronja και τους φακούς, ενώ κατασκευάστηκε το receive απ'ότι έμαθα (asterix?). Στο transmit (αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη και δεν το έχω πάρει πρέφα) θα βοηθήσω και εγώ ώστε να το έχουμε έτοιμο μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και να προχωρήσουμε σε μαζική παραγωγή.

----------


## Mick Flemm

[quote=paravoid]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":59e30
> 
> ...


Έτσι τιμάς αυτούς που σε ψήφισαν για να σταματάς τα flames;  :: 
Και άσχετα γράφεις, και μπηχτή πετάς και μιλάς και από πάνω.[/quote:59e30]

Έχω ξαναγράψει περί ομάδων εργασίας κλπ, βαριέμαι κυριολεκτικά να ασχοληθώ πλέον με την όλη φάση, απλά να σου πω οτι ότι ανέλαβα το έκανα μέχρι τέλους και το έκανα καλά και αρκετές φορές την άκουσα κι απο πάνω, πραγματικά δεν έχω όρεξη Φαίδωνα δικαίομά σου να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις, αφού με γράφεις ούτως η άλλως κι εδώ και στο IRC δεν έχει νόημα.

----------

